# 2018 Oglethorpe County Hunt Reports



## Buford_Dawg

OK, OC hunters, 2018 is upon us.  Lets keep our friendly hunting reports going.  We have a great group of guys that hunt in OC that keep our OC threads updated frequently.  

I have not hunted in Jan. 2018 as I am fighting Bronchitis, but my 2 clubs in OC are producing some late season does to some of our members.  Couple of does killed on my SC club and 3 does taken in the last week on my clouds creek club.  Hunters are reporting seeing good late season deer movement on these extremely cold mornings.  Personally, I am ready to get some rabbit hunting and some deer and turkey scouting going on as soon as deer season ends this coming weekend.  Looking forward to a great 2018 season in OC.


----------



## transfixer

I'm going to do my best to get to the lease this weekend,  supposed to be raining thurs and fri I believe,  but sunny on Sat and Sun,   hope I can get a couple more sits in before its over,   and then I'll set our feeders back up so they'll have something to tide them over for the next couple months.  Couple of our guys didn't even hunt this year,  and those of us that did have been very selective,  so we're going to have a lot of carryover for next year,  including a couple nice ones we know of , (unless I get extremely lucky this wknd)  lol,    but I'm hearing of some bucks already dropping antlers ,  so that has me a little concerned about what I might see.    Who knows ?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Shedding already*

Transfixer, I found a fresh shed on my CC club the week before Xmas.  It was a 1.5 YO, 3 point on the side I found.  I informed my club members.  I think those still hunting for does has been very cautious before they pulled the trigger.


----------



## transfixer

Dang !  that's awful early to find a shed,    wonder what the reason is ?   I swear I don't remember finding any before Feb years ago ,,  maybe I just wasn't looking hard enough?  And the state keeps considering making the season longer ,, especially for archery ,


----------



## Todd E

Year after year, bucks have started dropping around 12/21.  Visually and on trail cam. I am opposed to any extensions of our already too long season.


----------



## Triple C

Always great to see the next year's OC thread started and look forward to contributing throughout the year.  Looks like we will end the season without a single buck harvest from our place this year.  This will make the 2nd year no bucks have been taken.  Got several nice up n comers that are so tempting but happy to report that trigger control has prevented a harvest.  Fairly confident we have a 4.5 yr old that if all goes as planned, will make it thru as the 1st 5.5 yr. old we've had on our place.  Could get hit by a car, succumb to disease, suffer an injury, get poached, etc., so a lot has to go right for him to make it.  After 7 seasons of improving habitat on our place, it would be nice to harvest a really mature buck beyond 3.5 yrs old.  Guess we'll just have to wait and see how things play out as the year progresses.

Planted more acres than ever this past fall.  All are doing well and are being utilized daily.  Sometimes I question my sanity when I think about how much money we spend doing this stuff.  But in the end, we enjoy it as much as the hunting.

Since every body likes pics, here's a few pics of our food plots that will keep the critters happy thru the rest of winter.  Planted more perennial clover than any other year so should have plenty of forage available until time to plant next fall.


----------



## jbird1

Beautiful plots!...I'm sure the critters have your place marked on their GPS.


----------



## Triple C

jbird1 said:


> Beautiful plots!...I'm sure the critters have your place marked on their GPS.



Thx jbird!  They should have em marked on their GPS cause we don't hardly ever shoot em!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Yep...*

Great food plots CCC.  Ours at SC are in great shape, but the ones on my CC club never did much.  No rain after planting hurt them badly.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Great food plots CCC.  Ours at SC are in great shape, but the ones on my CC club never did much.  No rain after planting hurt them badly.



Thx BD!  I'll give timely rains the credit for our plots.  2016 was a whole different story.  Wore desert camo near plots in 2016.


----------



## Arrow3

Glad to see the 2018 thread taking off. I had kinda planned on hunting this evening but I doubt I'll go. Just really over deer season.  I filled my freezer nicely with a couple of big does and a 157lb pig. 

No buck kill for me again this year but it's just because none I saw tickled my fancy. I probably saw close to 50 different bucks on 3 different properties  (1 being in oconee). 

I didn't see hardly any turkeys during deer season which concerns me greatly. 

Tine to finish up duck season and start running my coon dogs again now that the deer hunters will be gone. Looking forward to hearing a rabbit race and a gobbling turkey bird in the next few months. 

Oh yeah I may go try and kill one more deer for a coworker.


----------



## Todd E

I just never can let the last day close w/o me in the woods. 
Slipped off to OC mainly looking for pigs. Next thing I know, it's the last 30 mins of light and Ive seen five bucks. 
So, I ended the season with a buck in the truck. Been a memorable season to say the least. 3 bucks 3 does Freezer is full. Swine time.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Was a good year for you Todd*

I also hunted yesterday, mostly for coyotes.  Saw deer but no Yotes.  Gonna rabbit hunt some next few weeks hopefully.


----------



## Triple C

I spend way too much money giving them a happy place to live n plenty to eat. I fail miserably on pulling the trigger on em. I kinda like it that way. It’s all about what brings you joy. Observing and occasionally on rare occasion, releasing an arrow does me just fine as I’ve gotten older.


----------



## Arrow3

I finished up deer season with another fat doe.  Also went and killed a few more ducks this weekend.


----------



## Arrow3




----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Good deal Arrow...*

What camera are you using and is it attached to your gun?  What few times I have hunted after Xmas, the duck hunters have been wearing it out, the first 15 minutes or so of daylight.  All around me, up and down clouds creek and up and down Hwy 22 towards Lexington.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> What camera are you using and is it attached to your gun?  What few times I have hunted after Xmas, the duck hunters have been wearing it out, the first 15 minutes or so of daylight.  All around me, up and down clouds creek and up and down Hwy 22 towards Lexington.



Its the tactacam 4.0


----------



## jbird1

Sweet!....always thought those gun mounted cams were cool.  You gonna try and film a Spring Gobbler?


----------



## Arrow3

jbird1 said:


> Sweet!....always thought those gun mounted cams were cool.  You gonna try and film a Spring Gobbler?



absolutely!  It's gonna happen!


----------



## Triple C

Cool video Brandon!


----------



## Todd E

*Afternoon OC Hog Hunt*

Got 2 out of 10 that I saw.  

Side note......rangers been very visible past two days in OC.


----------



## georgia_home

Nice shooting Todd



Todd E said:


> Got 2 out of 10 that I saw.
> 
> Side note......rangers been very visible past two days in OC.


----------



## red neck richie

Todd E said:


> Got 2 out of 10 that I saw.
> 
> Side note......rangers been very visible past two days in OC.



I've seen more rangers this year than I have in 17 years of hunting OC. I think with all these hogs running around they are getting a lot of calls about people hunting from the road.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Yes, seen more of DNR as well this year...*

Actually meet him on my clouds creek property back in the fall.  Opened the gate, drove up the road and he was sitting at one of our turnouts.  Great guy, gave me his business card.  The timber companies provide them with all their lock codes, so they have access to any of the paper companies properties.  

And nice shooting Todd, hogs are here to stay in OC.  Hadn't seen them in CC yet, but our SC club has them on occasion, especially in the summer months.  Seems like as soon as we start deer hunting, the feel the pressure and move on.


----------



## Triple C

Nice porker Todd!  For what it's worth, took a sow to Firetower back in November and had them make sage breakfast sausage.  Good stuff!  Won't be leaving them all for the buzzards going forward.


----------



## Dallen92

Just FYI on some info I thought some of yall might find useful. I was able to take a mature doe 1/6/18 in the south end of the county near Philomath and was able to pull the fetus. Ended up being bred about 51-52 days prior so that would have put her being bred around Nov 15 or 16.


----------



## Arrow3

Few more Oglethorpe County duck hunts. Rock celebrated his 8th birthday over the weekend...


----------



## Triple C

Luv duck hole n dog pics!  Good stuff Brandon.


----------



## jbird1

Happy BDay, Rock!


----------



## Arrow3

Thanks guys!


----------



## Arrow3

Few more this morning.


----------



## Arrow3

Retrieve this morning. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv7u2Aj8ElM


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Rabbit hunt*

We rabbit hunted yesterday at my CC club.  The 4 year old clear cut has a ton of rabbits but getting a shot off on one is almost impossible.  I had a rabbit run by me 3 times at less than 5 yards and have yet to see it .  We ended up with 2 but had a great morning of listening to beagles run and fellowship with some good people.  Arrow3 joined us after his duck hunt, always good to meet up with fellow members of this forum.  While we were hunting, several of my fellow club members refreshed all our mineral licks across the club, so we are set for the year with our mineral licks.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> We rabbit hunted yesterday at my CC club.  The 4 year old clear cut has a ton of rabbits but getting a shot off on one is almost impossible.  I had a rabbit run by me 3 times at less than 5 yards and have yet to see it .  We ended up with 2 but had a great morning of listening to beagles run and fellowship with some good people.  Arrow3 joined us after his duck hunt, always good to meet up with fellow members of this forum.  While we were hunting, several of my fellow club members refreshed all our mineral licks across the club, so we are set for the year with our mineral licks.



Thank you for the invite for the hunt. Enjoyed getting all scratched up with you guys 

I have some audio of some of the races that I will upload here. You're right about that being some thick stuff. The dogs came by me numerous times and I never saw a rabbit.


----------



## Arrow3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7OPpT45ibk


----------



## jbird1

I sure do envy you fellas who seem to get out there every weekend.  I'm hoping the pendulum swings back for me one day in the future to where I can spend more time in the woods.  Thanks for all the reports/pics/videos....it's the next best thing.


----------



## ProAngler

How far west in Oglethorpe have yall seen hogs? Im on the in Clarke county


----------



## Triple C

ProAngler said:


> How far west in Oglethorpe have yall seen hogs? Im on the in Clarke county



If you ain't seen um yet just be patient...you will.  And...you'll grow to hate them.  And then tolerate them.


----------



## Todd E

There were hogs at the county line near double bridges rd.


----------



## Todd E

*Spot and Stalk Handgun Pigs in OC*

Missed first
Killed second
Killed third
Hit fourth. Tracked into a jungle. Called it off when light died.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*WTG Todd*

Those are some good size pigs.  South or North OC?


----------



## Todd E

Eastern portion, BD.


----------



## transfixer

Congrats !   That dark one is a hoss !


----------



## Arrow3

Been working on some coons since deer season ended...


----------



## jbird1

Don't know much about dogs but that light red dog is relentless...seems to have an obsessive personality...haha.  It's neat how they all have a different bark.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Arrow3

Got to have an unexpected rabbit hunting trip Saturday morning. Chris Childers posted on Facebook close to 10pm Friday night that his morning hunt had fell through and wanted to know if anyone had a place to go. I told him we'd give it a try on my place. 

Wound up just being me , him ,  and the dogs but we did just fine. We jumped 4 and killed all 4 of them. I've got 3 of the kills on my tactacam which I will post when I get all of them uploaded.


----------



## Arrow3




----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Looks like a good hunt there Brandon*

Little more open territory where you were at on this hunt versus our hunt last weekend.  I had plans on coming down and doing some things at both clubs and camp this weekend, but the rain kept me at home.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> Little more open territory where you were at on this hunt versus our hunt last weekend.  I had plans on coming down and doing some things at both clubs and camp this weekend, but the rain kept me at home.




It was a good little hunt,  especially for being thrown together at the last second Friday night
. Wish we could have had another gun or two. If we do it again before the year is out I'll give you a shout. I d8dnt want to call people at 10pm Friday night.


----------



## Todd E

Each afternoon I hit the gate, its with the same excitement and anticipation........Coming in Hot !!

2/12


----------



## Arrow3

Congratulations on the hogs Todd. You are working on them!


----------



## Todd E

Thanks, A3. Definitely giving em fits for sure.


----------



## Arrow3

Chris Childress brought his dogs back over Tuesday morning one last time for the season .  We only jumped 2 but had good races on both and killed both of them. I killed mine with my old Stevens double barrel 410


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Turkeys gobbling yet...*

I haven't been down in several weeks due to other obligations.  With this warm weather I bet turkeys are mouthing off, well if you have any that is   Turkeys continue to be scarce around my parts.


----------



## Arrow3

I went to Greene county and listened last Saturday but didn't hear any.  Plan on listening this weekend somewhere.


----------



## georgia_home

is that a 311?



Arrow3 said:


> Chris Childress brought his dogs back over Tuesday morning one last time for the season .  We only jumped 2 but had good races on both and killed both of them. I killed mine with my old Stevens double barrel 410


----------



## tarrendale

I've heard a few gobbles in the Stephens area


----------



## Arrow3

georgia_home said:


> is that a 311?



Yes sir


----------



## Todd E

Took a while, but caught one in the trap.


----------



## transfixer

Went to the lease yesterday to check on things, looks like the hogs have been very active in recent weeks,  lots of tracks,  fresh rooting,  actually smelled them a couple times but didn't see any,  only one turkey on camera,  didn't find any turkey tracks to speak of,  anyone know if hogs cause turkeys to leave the area ?  

  Put out some corn to draw the hogs to a couple areas, set up cameras,  going to try and go back this weekend,  hoping to get on some before Todd E gets them all ,, lol


----------



## Triple C

We have awesome turkey habitat on my place and no turkeys. Never seen a turkey crash like this. Couldn’t sit in stand in 2011 - 2015 without being covered in turkeys. They are a rare sight these days. More quail than turkey.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> We have awesome turkey habitat on my place and no turkeys. Never seen a turkey crash like this. Couldn’t sit in stand in 2011 - 2015 without being covered in turkeys. They are a rare sight these days. More quail than turkey.



I grew up right here. There used to be turkeys EVERYWHERE. Now, they are the exception and not the rule. Breaks my heart too because there's nothing I love to do more then turkey hunt. I know where there's a bird or two here and there but the morning a of hearing 7 to 10 are long gone I'm afraid.


----------



## transfixer

I had a few on camera last fall,  but between Christmas and this past weekend, I only had one on camera,  what do you think is happening to them ?   yotes and hogs getting to the nests ?   or yotes taking out the birds ?


----------



## Todd E

Who knows?

Chicken litter
Coyotes
Hogs
3 bird limit

One thing is for sure. Most all people overlook and do nothing about bobcats. Bobcats are serious turkey predators. 


Transfixer... get you some TSC true hog feed, cracked corn, and a bottle of hog shine. Mix it in a bucket.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Went down and checked cameras Sunday. Had a good many birds on one camera and my other camera that had birds on it was taken over by hogs. No more turkeys in that area. I moved that camera and one other camera that I  haven't had any birds on. 

I'm with all of you on the decrease in turkey population. It's really strange and I wish I knew what was the true culprit


----------



## Todd E

Okay, who let my pigs out. LoL


----------



## Todd E

This was last picture taken. It was taken as I was on foot headed to trap. Blur on left is a pig headed into briars. When I walked up to trap, there was nothing in it but tracks. As I was looking around puzzled, I could hear the lil jokers grunting in the briars.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Lol.....*

That is frustrating and sorta funny at the same time.  They made there get away as you approached.  Good luck getting them this week.  I bet they come back real soon.  I hope to get down this weekend and scout a little and check on my camp.  Gotta get camp ready to do some camping the later part of this month.


----------



## jbird1

The birds are hard to figure sometimes. A few years ago, my son and I rolled into camp and busted a hen off the roost.....20 feet from the fire bucket.  She has a nest full of eggs.  I'm thinking that hen was pretty smart and figured she'd snuggle the nest up close to camp to help evade detection from predators.  She hatched those out as far as I could tell.  This was before I was into the game cam thing but did get a video of the nest on my son's ipod.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Checked cams again. 2 of the 3 had good promising signs of some birds! I also have an abundance of Jake's it seems this year also. One picture showed 7 Jake's!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Well, heard a bird...*

I did hear one gobble Saturday AM on the roost.  Not on my property, actually about 1/4 mile away, but it was nice to hear.  Coyote hunted with eCaller on Friday evening and Saturday AM and no luck.  But have lots of trail cam pictures of them.  Just can't figure out how to kill one.  Youth weekend for turkeys is this coming weekend.  If you have a young hunter, get them in the woods early.  Before the mad rush hits the following weekend


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Checked cams again. 2 of the 3 had good promising signs of some birds! I also have an abundance of Jake's it seems this year also. One picture showed 7 Jake's!



You always have a bunch of jakes ?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> You always have a bunch of jakes ?



No joke! I don't know why that is


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Well, I am officially looking for another club or ...*

Some land to lease in the OC area, particularly north of HWY 78.  But would look at below 78 as well.  If anyone knows of anything, please PM me.  Still have one club in the Sandy Cross area and would like to have another option close to it.


----------



## Arrow3

A buddy of mine called me today about lunch time and said he had some hogs in his trap and asked if I could bring a gun


----------



## Triple C

Arrow...That's a mess of pork right there!  After 2 years of few turkeys I was surprised a couple of weekends ago with a couple of nice flocks roaming the woods and gobbling taking place in the bottoms.  Son sealed the deal yesterday morning with a new decoy.  Big enough to hide behind and had a tom on a bee line checking out the decoy.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Looks like a good weekend...*

Arrow, that is stacking them up.  Somebody gonna eat good for a long time.  

CCC, Congrats to your son on a fine bird.  Good to see someone have luck.  

I did hunt Saturday AM on my CC club, my lease runs thru turkey season.  There were 5 of us hunting it, so it was tight, no one heard a bird.  Which I figured.  

A buddy of mine called me as I was coming out of the woods and invited me to run down to Siloam, so I took off and called in a large group of birds down there, but they would not commit.  Wanted to stay in the edge of the field and not commit that last 25 yards   Oh well, it was fun hearing some gobbling in late afternoon.  

Still in search of a new club or land to lease if anyone knows anything, PM me.


----------



## Todd E

Arrow3 said:


> A buddy of mine called me today about lunch time and said he had some hogs in his trap and asked if I could bring a gun




I think I recognize that tree.  LoL


----------



## frdstang90

I saw the most birds during deer season that I have seen in the 10 years I have been on this club so I was really looking forward to opening weekend.  I only heard one bird Saturday morning which was a real let down.  It was so smoky around our camp that it was hard to breath and I don't know if that had anything to do with it or not.  Well we will give it another shot in a couple of weeks and hope it gets better.


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> I think I recognize that tree.  LoL




You should !!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Well...  How is your turkey hunting?*

I have been down both Saturdays.  Have heard zero birds in OC, but my buddies son did take a nice one Saturday afternoon, blind calling.  We just don't have many birds, pretty much sums it up.  I was able to go to a friends property down in Siloam the other day and heard several gobble.  They were henned up, would not come within shooting distance.  Did call in several different hens thru the day though.  Better than nothing


----------



## transfixer

I went to the lease Sat,  didn't hear any birds Sunday morning,  had one gobbler on trail cam pics,  and a couple of jakes,   no hens on camera ?


----------



## fredw

*Doubled up*

Doubled with my son (Ga Carpkiller) Easter morning.  Birds were hammering before flying down and coming in.


----------



## jbird1

Excellent!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Way to go Mr Fred!
I have nothing to report other than I'm eat slap up with Jake's!
Thought I had a good one going Friday mid morning, changed set ups 3 times only to see a super jake and 5 of his buddies come strolling in!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Nice birds Mr. Fred*

Sounded like it was a wonderful Resurrection Sunday.


----------



## Todd E

I hunted OC on opener. Heard two birds for sure, but also heard shots. I've been back several times since, yet heard nothing. Only struck up hens. Went elsewhere and had blessed hunts.

There are certain places in OC that hold great birds and quantities. The ones owning/leasing said properties are enjoying them !!


----------



## Triple C

Todd...Beautiful bird and awesome pics!


----------



## Triple C

fredw said:


> Doubled with my son (Ga Carpkiller) Easter morning.  Birds were hammering before flying down and coming in.



Great jog Fred!  And to double with your son makes it even better.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*WTG Todd*

Great bird.  We had a nice Tom taken last weekend, mid afternoon hunt, came in silent to a set of decoys.  Still no gobbling to speak of.  I will be down next weekend removing my 6 stands from my old CC club.  Gonna miss hunting it, but must move on.  Will sneak in a turkey hunt before we start the work.


----------



## Todd E

Thanks BD and Trip C. The four bearded bird was taken Tuesday am and the limb hanger was taken Friday. Two entirely different hunts played out from limb to gun.


----------



## Arrow3

Nice birds Todd. Congratulations.  Where are you hunting in Oglethorpe these days ?


----------



## Todd E

Off Bethesda and in Vesta.


----------



## Triple C

After a couple of years of nearly no birds on our place we've had a good change of fortune this year.  Took our 2nd bird Saturday morning and this time it was me that did the shooting.  I'll have to give my son the credit for doing the calling.  Text book hunt.  Called him in and had to watch him strut and drum working his way to us for about 5 minutes.

Saturday was a gorgeous morning.  Mild temps and blue skies.  Unfortunately the bird flopped down into a drainage full of water and he was one messy wet bird when we got him out. All his tail feathers were matted together.  No worries...they'll dry.


----------



## jbird1

Beautiful bird Triple C!  My first ever bird flopped down into the drainage ditch....gives em character!  Congrats!


----------



## Triple C

jbird1 said:


> Beautiful bird Triple C!  My first ever bird flopped down into the drainage ditch....gives em character!  Congrats!



Thx jbird! He was one wet bird after we got him out of the drainage ditch.  Breasted it out and had turkey fingers and grilled striper for dinner last night.  Made for a pretty good day.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Congrats! Nothing to report from my neck of the woods unfortunately


----------



## Todd E

Congratulations Triple C.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Congrats CCC*

Nice bird.  I hunted a couple of hours Saturday AM at my old CC club before several of us who are leaving the club got together and removed all our stands and feeders.  I heard one bird on adjacent property and maybe one bird on the club.  Each bird only gobbled a couple times and it was far distant so really hard to tell.  Talking about a workout.  Removing 12 ladder stands and 2 feeders Saturday about wore me out.  Still looking for another hunting opportunity in OC, if anyone has anything or hears of something, please yell at me.


----------



## Triple C

BD...Sure hope you find a good tract or club real soon!  Be nice to get those stands back up in a place where you won't need to move them for a few years.


----------



## benbishop6602

*o c*

That's definitely a lot of work. G L finding something else in Oglethorpe Co.


----------



## frdstang90

This is my second year turkey hunting and it has definately been different from last year.  I went down and hunted Saturday and Sunday morning both and heard one turkey gobbling early Sunday morning a few times but was quiet by 7:00.  Last year every time I went out I heard plenty of gobbling and we saw the most turkeys during last deer season that we have seen in the 11 years hunting this property.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Did hear one...*

Well, I spent Saturday AM in the woods and heard one gobble 3 times on roost and once he flew down, nothing.  Sit for 3 hours in general vicinity light calling, but to no avail.  I think this may have been my last hunt this year, gonna start trout fishing in the mountains, maybe I will have better luck at that   The last 3 or 4 turkey seasons has been frustrating to say the least.  Birds are tough to come by.  Good luck the remainder of the year OC guys.


----------



## Triple C

BD...Time for fishing.  Son and I went out this morn and covered all parts of the property and not a single gobble.  Heard quite a few bob whites calling though.


----------



## frdstang90

Went down and gave it one last try for the season Sunday morning and nothing.  Last year was my first year for turkey hunting and I had gobbling every time out but just couldn't close the deal on one.  It was so good it got me hooked big time.   This year I have heard a total of 3 turkeys.  Its a good thing last year was as good as it was because if it was like this year I would have had a short turkey hunting career.   I can't figure what has happened to the turkeys.  We saw the most we have ever seen during this past deer season and used to have tracks everywhere.  I saw one fresh set of tracks Sunday morning since the rain  is all I saw.


----------



## Triple C

frdstang90 said:


> Went down and gave it one last try for the season Sunday morning and nothing.  Last year was my first year for turkey hunting and I had gobbling every time out but just couldn't close the deal on one.  It was so good it got me hooked big time.   This year I have heard a total of 3 turkeys.  Its a good thing last year was as good as it was because if it was like this year I would have had a short turkey hunting career.   I can't figure what has happened to the turkeys.  We saw the most we have ever seen during this past deer season and used to have tracks everywhere.  I saw one fresh set of tracks Sunday morning since the rain  is all I saw.



Fred - I feel your pain.  At this point it's just all guessing as to what has happened to the turkey population but one thing I know for sure - far fewer turkeys today...at least on our place.  7 years ago they were aggravating during deer season there were so many.  Today, it's a rare thing to see a turkey from the deer stand.  On the upside, we've seen more this year than the past 3 years and killed 2 toms.  But still, nothing like years past.


----------



## Arrow3

Killed a fine gobbler on the ridge where I killed my very first one back in 1991 yesterday morning . Best spur was 1 3/16th and the beard was 11 1/4...  Got the hunt on video with my tactacam.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*WTG Brandon*

Great bird, maybe your season isnt as bad as it appears to be   Glad to see you are having some luck.


----------



## jbird1

Sweeet!!!!....let's see that video!


----------



## Triple C

Great bird and freakin' awesome pics!


----------



## Arrow3

jbird1 said:


> Sweeet!!!!....let's see that video!



I hated I didn't get more footage of him. When the hen came from my left I had my gun that way some unsure if there was a gobbler with her too. I watched him for several minutes before I could move my gun and camera. Boys, she was right in my pocket , I can't believe she didn't spook when I moved but he was dead which ever side the tree he came out on. 

https://youtu.be/23V4Ii2SCrQ


----------



## jbird1

Very Cool!....I love it when a plan comes together!!  That never gets old.


----------



## Triple C

Brandon...had to rewind to see that sucker finally coming in.  That'll cause a rapid heart beat.  Nice job!


----------



## Triple C

You guys ever consider how fortunate we are to have so many active OC posters on this and previous OC threads?  Just down right cool!  Love getting emails saying so n so has just posted in the OC thread.  I've only met a couple of you guys but swapped pm's n txts with many.  Gonna have to break away from my own kitchen down there and come to Sandy Cross Cafe and hook up sometime.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Way to go B!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Sandy Cross cafe*



Triple C said:


> You guys ever consider how fortunate we are to have so many active OC posters on this and previous OC threads?  Just down right cool!  Love getting emails saying so n so has just posted in the OC thread.  I've only met a couple of you guys but swapped pm's n txts with many.  Gonna have to break away from my own kitchen down there and come to Sandy Cross Cafe and hook up sometime.



Had a biscuit there last Saturday


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Had a biscuit there last Saturday



BD...Every time I go there I look for a Gwinnett county tag


----------



## Arrow3

Not killed in Oglethorpe but I tagged out yesterday . Good luck to you guys that's still after them. I'm gonna go with friends these last few days.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Good job Brandon...*

Good to see you got your limit.  Been tough for us.


----------



## jbird1

Haven't been able to step foot in the Turkey woods....it's nice to be able to come here and hear/see success stories from that neck of the woods....they're still birds in those woods!!


----------



## Triple C

Wishing all those OC moms out there a happy and blessed mother’s day!  Where we we be without moms!


----------



## Arrow3

If any of you are interested in the stories behind my 4 kills this spring here they are .

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=11203883#post11203883


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Great Season Brandon...*

Good to see some OC hunters having success.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> Good to see some OC hunters having success.



Thank you Neal... I hunted my butt off but it was a great season!


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> If any of you are interested in the stories behind my 4 kills this spring here they are .
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=11203883#post11203883



Great play by play on your year Brandon.  Congrats on a great turkey season!


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Great play by play on your year Brandon.  Congrats on a great turkey season!



Thank you sir!


----------



## transfixer

Just found out landowners will be thinning/cutting our mature pines,, I'll probably have to go bring my camper home this weekend,  sure hope they get finished before season starts.


----------



## transfixer

Update: Loggers are thinning pines that are approx. 25yrs old, some sections maybe couple years older,  cutting every third row more or less? Doesn't make much sense, in the past they've always cut everything when it got to that age? They're actually damaging a lot of the remaining trees the way they're going about it , which I've always thought invited disease and or beetles ? we're going to have to wait until they're done before we can do any food plots or do anything with our stands. 

They sure don't go about logging the way they used to ,,,,   these agri-business management groups don't give you much notice when they do something like this either,   we got the letter a couple days AFTER they had started cutting.     So much for letting us get our stands out of the way,,,,,


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Test 123, Test 123.   Making sure this thing still works.


----------



## deerhunter092

Hey Fellas, ready to get this season started. Been bush hogging and putting cameras out on my land in south Oglethorpe. Turkey season was a bust down here this past season, hogs have been plentiful though..


----------



## Todd E

Good bbq pig. Always fun to get out and just hunt.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Todd E said:


> Good bbq pig. Always fun to get out and just hunt.



WTG Todd, keep shooting them.  They seem to be everyone in OC now.   I have been out of country for a week but back home and still looking for a club or lease in OC. You guys keep me in mind if you hear of anything.


----------



## Todd E

Buford_Dawg said:


> You guys keep me in mind if you hear of anything.



There was one advertised on FB the other day. Like 600+ acre club near Lexington for $450 membership. It equated out to like one member per 30+ acres. "May need a couple of members"


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Todd E said:


> There was one advertised on FB the other day. Like 600+ acre club near Lexington for $450 membership. It equated out to like one member per 30+ acres. "May need a couple of members"


Todd, what is that facebook site?  Thanks...


----------



## deerhunter092

Buford_Dawg said:


> WTG Todd, keep shooting them.  They seem to be everyone in OC now.   I have been out of country for a week but back home and still looking for a club or lease in OC. You guys keep me in mind if you hear of anything.


There was a club advertised on gon classifieds located in maxeys, I think it was 500 acres with 5-6 members.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Thanks Deerhunter092, I must have missed it while away.  I went back to the classifieds and searched but nothing.  Must have filled it and removed the thread.  Thanks for notifying me.


----------



## partner1

I am new to the Forum but have hunted in OC for the past 15 years. We just lost our club property and 4 of us are looking for land or a lease we can join. We need a cabin if possible.  All of us are in our mid 60's and very dedicated to Quality Management practice. We don't mind the work needed to improve a property. Please let me know if anyone has a suggestion.


----------



## deerhunter092

Buford_Dawg said:


> Thanks Deerhunter092, I must have missed it while away.  I went back to the classifieds and searched but nothing.  Must have filled it and removed the thread.  Thanks for notifying me.


Dang.. looked like a solid club- I would have been all over it if I was looking for a new place. Hopefully you will find one soon. I live in Oglethorpe and will keep and eye out for you.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Well, I joined a club this last weekend.  Not exactly what I was looking for, but maybe it will work out.  Several members of Woody's are in the club and they sound like a great group of guys to hunt with.  Also, close to CCC, so I will run into him occassionally and share stories.  Lots of hogs on the property it appears, so maybe some additional shooting opportunities at pigs.  Look forward to continued information sharing with all you OC hunters.  Lets keep this thread fresh.


----------



## partner1

We know we have a tough job ahead of us to find land or an existing lease that works but we are a determined bunch of guys. We can really add value to a property. We are serious so we bow hunt, muzzle loader and gun hunt. Non of us have killed a deer since 2015 but let tons of 31/2 year olds walk just never to see them again. There is just more and more pressure on them from every direction. Hope to see some of you guys out there soon.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Well, I joined a club this last weekend.  Not exactly what I was looking for, but maybe it will work out.  Several members of Woody's are in the club and they sound like a great group of guys to hunt with.  Also, close to CCC, so I will run into him occassionally and share stories.  Lots of hogs on the property it appears, so maybe some additional shooting opportunities at pigs.  Look forward to continued information sharing with all you OC hunters.  Lets keep this thread fresh.



BD...Really excited to have you in the neighborhood.  We'll have to break bread together a few times and have a beverage or 2 around the fire pit.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Partner1, good luck finding a club.  It is tough in OC to find available leases or clubs.  Eventually, you will I am sure.  I  always got my ears open for opportunities.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Looking for a dove hunt - Cant hunt on the 1st, gotta go watch the Dawgs play, but would like to hunt on Monday, Labor day.  Anywhere in NE GA, preferably around Oglethorpe, Madison, Franklin, etc.....  If you are aware of any hunts, I will pay, please yell at me.


----------



## Todd E

Even with temps/humidity, whenever I have a free evening I go watch for pigs. Sunday afternoon was no different. Three or four showed up. I picked out the biggest thinking it might be a boar. Got a 188lb sow. Had she been as big around as she was long, she'd been a porker. Others scattered.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

WTG Todd, those things are everywhere now in OC.  Never thought I would see it, but goodness, can they multiple quick.


----------



## partner1

There are tons of pigs in OC. We trapped them for years and always caught them every time we set the trap. I shot one with my new cross bow last year. 15 of them came by me and I shot the last one to come by. 150 lb. sow. Good eating at that size.


----------



## Todd E

Still at it.


----------



## Todd E

Y'all need to get in the woods.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Spent some time in OC this weekend, pressure washed and cleaned my camper and spent a great deal of foot time at my club, pulled my cards, nothing special showing up, but lots of hogs.  Good to see fawns showing on cameras now, was worried for awhile.  Meet up with AC and talked all kinds of stuff besides hunting, enjoyed it.  It is getting closer guys.


----------



## Triple C

Spent the weekend at the farm.  Glad to have BD in the club across the rd!  He dropped by Friday evening for a fire-pit chat (no fire).  Heard from CC Rider as well.  He's a member in the club across the rd.  He bush hogged for most of the afternoon on Saturday.  I started bout daybreak bush hogging Saturday morn and finished up at daybreak this morn.  Pulled cards and pleased to report that we prolly have more bucks than any previous year roaming around.  Couple of good ones.  With all the rain we've had this summer, the clover is off the charts good and lots of deer in pics using the clover.  I'll post up a few pics later.


----------



## futbolwest

My son and I just joined a club on GA Hwy 22. We were told it had a good deer and turkey population with hogs seen on trail camera but no one has seen them in a deer stand or while turkey hunting. 
So over the last few months a dead hog or multiple hogs (shot in the head) have been dumped right in front of our main gate. So I guess this means they were trapped somewhere else and shot in the head and removed from the trap. From the pictures I have seen they were not huge foul smelling boars but nice eating size hogs. We have put out cameras near the gate to gear the catch teh dumpers. 
But why would someone dump them in front of our gate instead of using the meat or just leaving them on their own club?


----------



## Todd E

futbolwest said:


> But why would someone dump them in front of our gate instead of using the meat or just leaving them on their own club?



Because people are lazy. Because some do not know how or want to clean them. 
Because they just do not want to dump on their spot. 

I removed 12 pigs from my trap Wednesday night. Gutted and skinned everyone of them. Properly disposed of all leftovers. If I have one I do not want, it is dumped in briars on property where it was killed. Permission is granted to do so.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Have club workday in OC this weekend.  Typical stuff, foodplot work, trimming roads and logging roads.  Look forward to meeting up with some of the forum members as well.  Looks like rain may hit at some point.  Getting closer...


----------



## jbird1

Must be getting close, my neck is starting to swell up....


----------



## transfixer

Going this weekend to trim shooting lanes, do a little mowing.  Camper goes down Labor day weekend. Get it set up before the 8th.   It sure would be nice if we had weather like today on opening weekend !


----------



## jbird1

transfixer said:


> Going this weekend to trim shooting lanes, do a little mowing.  Camper goes down Labor day weekend. Get it set up before the 8th.   It sure would be nice if we had weather like today on opening weekend !


 
Sounds like a good time to me!...always a fun ride between now and Thanksgiving.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Good luck this season guys,  Our Sandy cross club had workday today.  Got alot done.


----------



## Todd E

I haven't even studied deer. I have shot my bow. Not even excited about opening day, other than that I'm going hunting specifically for bear. I'm still hung up on trying to lower the hog population in OC.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Thats a bunch of bacon there Todd


----------



## georgia_home

Nice work Todd!


----------



## deerhunter092

Todd E said:


> I haven't even studied deer. I have shot my bow. Not even excited about opening day, other than that I'm going hunting specifically for bear. I'm still hung up on trying to lower the hog population in OC.


Todd,

That trap looks familiar, I believe that we spoke a few months and that is a trap my father in law made. Glad it is doing well for you, I am going to be getting my traps ready soon to thin the herd some.


----------



## Todd E

deerhunter092 said:


> Todd,
> 
> That trap looks familiar, I believe that we spoke a few months and that is a trap my father in law made. Glad it is doing well for you, I am going to be getting my traps ready soon to thin the herd some.




Correct. It has been sporadic. I had to add welded wire around the bottom, since small pigs would trip the stick and go in and out eating all bait. I caught three sows individually. Then caught 12 pigs. Then caught those last five pigs. Today was the first time since, that some pigs have walked up to it.


----------



## deerhunter092

Todd E said:


> Correct. It has been sporadic. I had to add welded wire around the bottom, since small pigs would trip the stick and go in and out eating all bait. I caught three sows individually. Then caught 12 pigs. Then caught those last five pigs. Today was the first time since, that some pigs have walked up to it.



Good Deal, I haven't added a stick to the trap that I have- I might be losing a few pigs from the push door. I need to set a camera on the trap like you did to monitor- we trapped right at 20 this year from my property before we ran out of freezer room and people who were wanting the meat.


----------



## transfixer

Went to the lease over the weekend,  awful dry up there !  looks like it hasn't rained in quite a while , but dang that place is hot !  Looks like next weekend will still be hot and humid as usual !


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Well, another deer season starts this Saturday.  Good luck to those who are bowhunting.  Watch for snakes, LOL.  I had some elbow surgery this week and doctor said to hold off cocking my crossbow for about 10 days.  I am going down to camp regardless and nit pick around there and probably will scout some during mid day.


----------



## Triple C

Best of luck to all of you OC guys venturing out in the heat tomorrow!  Wasn't too many years ago that nothing would keep me out of the stand on opening day of archery season.  I've gotten soft in my older age.  Hope to see some pics posted tomorrow!


----------



## ssmith

Triple C said:


> Best of luck to all of you OC guys venturing out in the heat tomorrow!  Wasn't too many years ago that nothing would keep me out of the stand on opening day of archery season.  I've gotten soft in my older age.  Hope to see some pics posted tomorrow!


Now come on I will be 77 next month and endured the heat today but was glad to get out of camo and into ac and sofa


----------



## Arrow3

Still haven't even got my bow out to see if it's still dialed in. I'm gonna need a drop in temperature before I do .


----------



## Hughy

I hate the hot weather as much as any but I love the first week of bow season when the bucks are still in their summertime pattern. 
I shot a 128” nine point Saturday evening at the Farm. Sweat, mosquitoes and all it was a fun hunt. 
Y’all better get out there!


----------



## Triple C

Hughy said:


> I hate the hot weather as much as any but I love the first week of bow season when the bucks are still in their summertime pattern.
> I shot a 128” nine point Saturday evening at the Farm. Sweat, mosquitoes and all it was a fun hunt.
> Y’all better get out there!


Post up a pic!  Congrats on getting it done in spite of the hot weather.


----------



## Todd E

Hughy got a really nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## Todd E

I got more pigs. Haven't deer hunted yet. Spent opening weekend bear hunting.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> I got more pigs. Haven't deer hunted yet. Spent opening weekend bear hunting.


Todd...Believe I'd put those critters in a pen n fatten em up for bout 3 months and make sausage out of em.


----------



## Hughy

I hate to post a picture of this buck because I didn’t capture the actual mass and awesome frame of this buck. He’s a lot bigger in person than he appears in the pictures.
My shot was a little back, liver I’m guessing, and it took me a day and a half to recover him. Hated to lose all that jerky meat but thankful I found him. 
I really enjoy keeping up with you guys on the OC section of this forum. Looking forward seeing all your success stories this year. Good luck!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Nice buck Hughy, Good job!


----------



## dawg

Nice buck!


----------



## Triple C

Congrats Hughy!  Great buck!


----------



## Arrow3

Still to hot to hunt. We are working a little but at the club in the morning and I'll probably hang a couple of climbers for when it does cool down.


----------



## shardegree

Second weekend at our club near Sandy Cross. Really struggling to find any acorns worth hunting.  I have found a VERY few red oaks, a few tiny pen oaks dropping and NO white oaks.  Does anyone in that area have any thing different  going on in the acorn department? Our property is currently getting cut, so we did not do any food plots.  Without any acorns, I feel its a shot in the dark right now.  Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Todd E

shardegree said:


> Second weekend at our club near Sandy Cross. Really struggling to find any acorns worth hunting.  I have found a VERY few red oaks, a few tiny pen oaks dropping and NO white oaks.  Does anyone in that area have any thing different  going on in the acorn department? Our property is currently getting cut, so we did not do any food plots.  Without any acorns, I feel its a shot in the dark right now.  Thanks in advance for any info!


I went to a spot this evening that is not too far from Sandy Cross. White Oak acorns were falling. Red Oak acorns, too.
No need to worry about plots until October anyway.


----------



## Triple C

Florence turned out to be an almost non-event for us in the Vesta area.  Didn't check rain gauge when I left yesterday but guessing it was prolly less than 1/2".  Woke up to a misty rain on Sunday that had covered the ground.  This has been one HOT September.  Been Groundhog Day every day since 1st of September with no relief in sight!  Looking forward to cooler temps hopefully showing up in Oct!


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> Florence turned out to be an almost non-event for us in the Vesta area.  Didn't check rain gauge when I left yesterday but guessing it was prolly less than 1/2".  Woke up to a misty rain on Sunday that had covered the ground.  This has been one HOT September.  Been Groundhog Day every day since 1st of September with no relief in sight!  Looking forward to cooler temps hopefully showing up in Oct!



    I was hoping for some rain out that way,  I didn't make the trip this weekend because they were calling for rain Saturday evening late and most of Sunday,  Maybe we got some on our end of the county?  at least I'm hoping,   that place has been dry as a desert lately !


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Got our foodplots in at our Sandy Cross club on Sunday.  Hoping for some rain this week and get them kick started.  Camp is all set up.  Looking forward to a wonderful fall in the OC woods again.  Hogs are everywhere, so I am thinking my chances are better for pork than deer this season, LOL.


----------



## Arrow3

These things are taking over. Me and a buddy were working on a feeder and here they came... Foolish me didnt have a gun with me.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> Got our foodplots in at our Sandy Cross club on Sunday.  Hoping for some rain this week and get them kick started.  Camp is all set up.  Looking forward to a wonderful fall in the OC woods again.  Hogs are everywhere, so I am thinking my chances are better for pork than deer this season, LOL.


We are planting ours this Saturday.


----------



## fredw

Arrow3 said:


> We are planting ours this Saturday.



We are also.  Have Georgia Forestry scheduled to disc on Friday and a club workday on Saturday to get the planting done.


----------



## Triple C

Son planted this past Monday ahead of 80% chance of rain.  We ended up with 0.04" of rain.  Not much more than a sprinkle.  None since but each day shows better than 50% chance for next few days.  Planted 100 lbs of abruzzi rye, 100 lbs of winter wheat, 100 lbs of buck forage oats, 100 lbs of fall mix and 5 lbs of daikon radish.  Will plant more clover mid Oct.  Planted with 200 lbs per acre of 19-19-19.  Fertilizer is our biggest expense.  Had planned to wait until October to plant but rain forecast this week made us go early.  Hope the forecast is right.


----------



## red neck richie

Triple C said:


> Son planted this past Monday ahead of 80% chance of rain.  We ended up with 0.04" of rain.  Not much more than a sprinkle.  None since but each day shows better than 50% chance for next few days.  Planted 100 lbs of abruzzi rye, 100 lbs of winter wheat, 100 lbs of buck forage oats, 100 lbs of fall mix and 5 lbs of daikon radish.  Will plant more clover mid Oct.  Planted with 200 lbs per acre of 19-19-19.  Fertilizer is our biggest expense.  Had planned to wait until October to plant but rain forecast this week made us go early.  Hope the forecast is right.
> View attachment 944117


Did yall get rain today TC?


----------



## Todd E

There was some rain on the north side of 78 this eve.  Out the 77n corridor.


----------



## Triple C

red neck richie said:


> Did yall get rain today TC?


According to Farmlogs...nothing yesterday.


----------



## Arrow3

Rained pretty good for less then 10 minutes this afternoon here. I'm about 4 minutes from Triple C's land.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Rained pretty good for less then 10 minutes this afternoon here. I'm about 4 minutes from Triple C's land.



Glad to hear and confirmed on Farmlogs this morning.  .35" between 7pm & 8pm yesterday.


----------



## Hughy

We also got a good rain yesterday evening. I saw it coming on the radar so I got all my seed in the ground just in time. I got soaked before getting the tractor back to the barn. 
Also killed this little fella yesterday crossing Smokey road, of all places.  Someone forgot to tell him rattle snakes never cross hwy 78. Guess the old myth doesn’t hold true anymore.


----------



## Todd E

Hughy said:


> We also got a good rain yesterday evening. I saw it coming on the radar so I got all my seed in the ground just in time. I got soaked before getting the tractor back to the barn.
> Also killed this little fella yesterday crossing Smokey road, of all places.  Someone forgot to tell him rattle snakes never cross hwy 78. Guess the old myth doesn’t hold true anymore.


Skin him out and preserve. They look great. Eat the leftovers. :0


----------



## Triple C

Beginning to think we may be cursed in the Palmetto area.  Nothing more than a very light sprinkle yesterday afternoon and a little mist this morning.


----------



## red neck richie

Went up to the oc this weekend. We did have some rain last week but not near enough. Just enough to keep the plots from burning up but not enough to flourish. At least it was a little cooler this weekend but the humidity was still high.


----------



## transfixer

Went to the club yesterday to check cameras ,  looked like the Besthesda rd area got a little rain last Thurs,  but could use some more.


----------



## Arrow3

Worked most of the day planting plots on Saturday. 

This morning I went on my 2nd hunt of the year and killed a nice doe.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

WTG Brandon, so did or did we not get alot of rain in Sandy Cross / Glades / Palmetto areas.  I was at the beach on 30A and was watching on my cell phone what I thought was some heavy rain across OC on Thursday and Friday.  Am I mistaken?


----------



## fredw

fredw said:


> We are also.  Have Georgia Forestry scheduled to disc on Friday and a club workday on Saturday to get the planting done.


Our planting didn't happen.  Had Georgia Forestry out on Friday to plow.  On the first plot (a new one), the disc broke.  We're rescheduled for Friday with Georgia Forestry and with club members to plant on Saturday.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> WTG Brandon, so did or did we not get alot of rain in Sandy Cross / Glades / Palmetto areas.  I was at the beach on 30A and was watching on my cell phone what I thought was some heavy rain across OC on Thursday and Friday.  Am I mistaken?


I got a good rain Saturday afternoon at my house on Loyd Smith.  Thursday it rained just a few minutes.


----------



## Triple C

Way to get it done Brandon!  Seems we've become fair-weather hunters at our place this year.  Not a single sit so far.


Arrow3 said:


> Worked most of the day planting plots on Saturday.
> 
> This morning I went on my 2nd hunt of the year and killed a nice doe.View attachment 944662View attachment 944663


Congrats Brandon on one fine looking doe!  I've yet to sit for a hunt.  Set more ladder stands this past weekend but just too dern hot for me to want to sit.  Think I"m becoming a fair-weather hunter.  Won't be long though and we'll all be in the woods.  Can't wait for that first really nice cool snap to hit our neck of the woods.


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> Way to get it done Brandon!  Seems we've become fair-weather hunters at our place this year.  Not a single sit so far.



    I guess I fall in that category this year as well,  I had big plans for bow season,  but the hot humid weather changed my mind, its not looking like I'll put the crossbow into play this year, maybe the last week before primitive weapons ?  this coming weekend is supposed to be back in the upper 80's I believe.

 edit :  according to weatherman we can expect the hot temps to last at least until mid Oct,,,


----------



## Todd E

I'm still messing with pigs. I just cannot find the motivation to go deer hunting. 
Caught 6 more. That brings total to 38.


----------



## Arrow3

Went yesterday afternoon and got in the stand about 10 till 6.... wound up seeing 11 does, 1 small buck, and 6 hens on a starving clover food plot.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Went yesterday afternoon and got in the stand about 10 till 6.... wound up seeing 11 does, 1 small buck, and 6 hens on a starving clover food plot.


Our clover plots look like they are on life support right now.  Newly germinated grain and brassica plots will go on immediate life support if we don't get rain soon.  Weather is crazy hot with no end in sight! Against my better judgement, went ahead and planted last week with all the "guaranteed" rain in the forecast.  Wish I had waited till middle of month.


----------



## fredw

We had Georgia Forestry back for round two yesterday.  This time the plots were plowed without breaking the disc plow.  Five club members planted our plots this morning, spreading wheat/fertilizer with a UTV and dragging the plots with an ATV.  Sure hope the rain forecast for the coming week holds.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Made it down to camp and some final scouting Friday and Saturday.  We planted our food plots at SC club Sunday 2 weeks ago.  6 plots are doing really well but the 2 which get the most sun are struggling.  The plots we did a month back in Palmetto are struggled and may be gone already.  I believe rain is coming on Wednesday down that way.  Got tons of pig pictures on my trailcams across my clubs, deer not so much, but should get some pork this fall for sure


----------



## Arrow3

Hunted a fresh, struggling food plot Saturday morning . Also had put out a little corn but the hogs had about gobbled it all up. About 8 o'clock this big, mature doe came in feeding. I shot her at 25 yards. I wound taking her to Apple valley processing for jerky and slim jims.  4 hunts and 2 deer taken.  I ran 2 big hogs out as I got to my stand.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Hunted a fresh, struggling food plot Saturday morning . Also had put out a little corn but the hogs had about gobbled it all up. About 8 o'clock this big, mature doe came in feeding. I shot her at 25 yards. I wound taking her to Apple valley processing for jerky and slim jims.  4 hunts and 2 deer taken.  I ran 2 big hogs out as I got to my stand. View attachment 945329


Congrats on getting it done in this hot weather Brandon!  And...love the climber.  Bought one of those API Grand Slams in the early 90s and loved hunting in that thing.  Interesting enough, my son got married this past weekend and while I was wandering around his place I looked in one of his sheds and there that stand hung on a nail.  I just grinned when I saw it and looks like it's still ready to go up a tree.  At 62, I'm all about ladder stands these days but if I was gonna climb, it'd be in that climber.


----------



## Todd E

My son n law has been having quite the archery season, since getting himself a crossbow.  He tagged a sow hog. Then got an 8pt yesterday evening. Both in the OC.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Congrats on getting it done in this hot weather Brandon!  And...love the climber.  Bought one of those API Grand Slams in the early 90s and loved hunting in that thing.  Interesting enough, my son got married this past weekend and while I was wandering around his place I looked in one of his sheds and there that stand hung on a nail.  I just grinned when I saw it and looks like it's still ready to go up a tree.  At 62, I'm all about ladder stands these days but if I was gonna climb, it'd be in that climber.


Thank you sir..I can take it off your hands if you'd like ?


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Thank you sir..I can take it off your hands if you'd like ?


I'd hate to part with that ol memory maker of days n years gone by.  Grandson may be climbing in that thing before long.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Love my API climber, great stand, had mine for 20+ years.  As I have aged, I prefer my ladderstands or box stands or OTG in a nice camo chair hidden back in the bushes, but there are times I break my API out and climb a tree, especially if I find some hot buck sign and there are not permanent stands in the area.  Mine will be headed to OC this Friday for the year, it stays at camp thru the season.  And Congrats Brandon on the does and Todd to your son in law with his harvests.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

OC guys (Brandon and Todd), how was the wind last night down that way.  We had checked all our ladder and box stands recently, but somewhat concerned if high winds we need to recheck them.  It wasn't bad here in Buford.  Hope everyone has a terrific ML weekend and lots of game encountered and safe hunting.


----------



## Triple C

Interested here as well.  Farmlogs shows we only got 2" of rain over past 2 days.  Was hoping for more.  Hopefully we'll get another 1/2 to 1" this morning before it blows out.  Hoping for no wind damage.


----------



## Arrow3

The wind wasnt bad at all. I didnt have any limbs down this morning.  I would say 15mph winds. We got 2 to 3 inches of rain


----------



## Milkman

I don’t have any land in OC but FarmLogs shows my Taliaferro land got 2.3 and my Putnam land got 2.5 from TS Michael

And Brandon good to see you finally got a man sized ATV ?


----------



## Arrow3

?? what do you mean??





Milkman said:


> I don’t have any land in OC but FarmLogs shows my Taliaferro land got 2.3 and my Putnam land got 2.5 from TS Michael
> 
> And Brandon good to see you finally got a man sized ATV ?


----------



## Milkman

Arrow3 said:


> ?? what do you mean??



You had a little 250 or something last time I saw you on one. That one fits a big fella better. I am using the boss ladies electric golf cart mostly now.


----------



## Arrow3

Milkman said:


> You had a little 250 or something last time I saw you on one. That one fits a big fella better. I am using the boss ladies electric golf cart mostly now.


Smallest I've ever owned was a 300 fourtrax.  That's what I had when we hunted together.  This is a just a 350. I'd like a much bigger one though ?


----------



## Souhternhunter17

We just picked up a tract of land in Oglethorpe Co. for this season this past weekend so I'll be posting here on the hunt reports some this season. Walked it this past Sunday and saw TONS of fresh rubs and scrapes, got me excited for sure. Headed down there to put cameras and a few stands early this afternoon. Hate it's this soon before gun season starts but better late than never I reckon!


----------



## Arrow3

Souhternhunter17 said:


> We just picked up a tract of land in Oglethorpe Co. for this season this past weekend so I'll be posting here on the hunt reports some this season. Walked it this past Sunday and saw TONS of fresh rubs and scrapes, got me excited for sure. Headed down there to put cameras and a few stands early this afternoon. Hate it's this soon before gun season starts but better late than never I reckon!


Don't you hunt with Chase Futrell in Oconee county? My land in Oconee is beside his...


----------



## Arrow3

Been a blessed bow season for me. I've hunted 5 sits and this is my 3rd mature doe. Double lunged her at 30 yards and she fell in sight....


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Beautiful weekend to be in the woods.  Hunted at Sandy Cross club.  Saw multiple does both AM hunts.  Struck out the Saturday PM hunt.  Not many acorns where I am unfortunately.  But it was great to be back out there.  Heard several ML shots close by on neighboring properties.  Figured we would encounter some hogs, but we did not.  Happy hunting, looking forward to other reports.


----------



## Ironhead

We saw good movement at our place too. I think it was a combination of cool mornings and raining acorns.


----------



## deerhunter092

We had a pretty good weekend on my place below Maxeys. Between myself, my father and my wife there were 16 deer seen including some small 8 pointers who will be nice next year. The rain really helped with the food plots and its raining acorns, won't be long before the big boys slip up.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Arrow3 said:


> Don't you hunt with Chase Futrell in Oconee county? My land in Oconee is beside his...



Yeah my brother and I hunt with him some out there on his place. I got a job up in Toccoa and I am living in Commerce now so I needed something a little closer.


----------



## Arrow3

Throw it back to my very 1st oglethorpe county buck. This season will mark 30 years since that memorable morning.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

OK, Throwback Thursday for me.  My first OC deer (taken during the Christmas week 1980)  If you recall, there was always a split season back in those days.  And my first OC buck, taken the next year.  Brandon, these were taken on the property around Bridges dairy there at corner of Lloyd Smith and Centervillle road.  We had all that property to hunt as my grandfather worked for Champion paper company which owned all the timber land in OC at the time.  We had our picks of the best. Great times back in the day.  This will be my 38th year hunting OC.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

And one more throw back.  I know terrible picture.  This is a deer my uncle took off 77 HWY in between Lloyd Smith and Centerville road in 1981 (I think).  Perfect mainframe 10, 22 1/4 inches wide INSIDE.  My mom could walk inside the horns, that is no lie.  That is her and my grandfather in the picture.  By far the widest whitetail deer I have ever seen in GA in person.  My uncle passed away about 10 years ago and I searched his house and farm all over for these antlers.  Have no clue where they are.  We didn't score deer back in those days, it was meat hunting as deer pretty much made up most of our meat intake.  I would love to put a tape to those horns and just see what it would score.  Oh the memories...


----------



## Todd E

No.40
Trying to help control OCs ever growing population of hogs.


----------



## Triple C

Love the throw back pics of deer taken in OC in years gone by.  BD...The wide racked traits still continue in OC.  We've taken 2 of them off of our place since 2012.  My grandson got this one in 2014 with me sitting next to him in the stand.  Glorious morning.  Watched him chase off other bucks while he was dogging a doe in the pines below our food plot.  He and the doe came into the plot and my then 10 yr old grandson was able to squeeze off a shot between the shakes.  He has same wide rack characteristics as your uncle's deer.


I'm at Myrtle Beach playing in a corporate golf gig.  But...I'd rather be in OC in a stand this morn.  Best of luck this weekend to all OC hunters.  I'll be there next weekend.


----------



## Todd E

Go and sit down in some oaks this afternoon. Within 20 minutes, it turns into another hog hunt. No.s 41 and 42 off the place, for the year.


----------



## Milkman

Most mighty fine


----------



## Buford_Dawg

What a beautiful weekend in OC.  Could not have asked for a better opening weekend.  We had a blast at our camp.  2 fine bucks taken and 2 nice hogs.  Both my sons got hogs this weekend.  We helped keep Firetower rocking for sure taking game over to them.  My youngest son and his first hog.  Didnt get a picture of my oldest son and his hog,  It got in a overgrown clearcut and it was about a 250 boar hog that stunk to high heaven.  We let it lay.  Could'nt get real close to it   The Blond spotted sow is at Firetower getting sausage made.  This was in the Sandy Cross community.


----------



## jbird1

My 16 yr. old and I made it out for the Sunday AM hunt.  The young bucks were on the prowl at our place in NE Oglethorpe.  There is an abundance of food on the ground so the herd is fat and happy and will be in good condition to get it going i'd assume.  My son was inundated with a flock of turkeys most of the morning so that was pretty cool.  We spent most of the afternoon with my son proving to me he was safe and proficient with his new Viper climber/ harness combo.  He passed with flying colors so we set his stand and a camera up on an active scrape for our next adventure.  The enthusiasm of these young guns really is fun to watch.  Looking forward to the coming OC reports this season from everyone.


----------



## Todd E

Another fun evening, even though you can't see a deer. Wonder why.........

One caught hog. Then, wife goes and nails a big sow. As I'm walking to where she is directing me .... I bust a hog who is standing there looking at me. Been a long night of skinning.


----------



## Triple C

Mama got a big un!  You guys are on a roll on the porkers.


----------



## Steven037

Finally made it out for the first time this morning. Hopefully it’s a good weekend.


----------



## Steven037

Lots of movement today. 6 this morning and 11 this afternoon. Nothing to shoot at but was a good sit anyways. Maybe a big boy will slip up on the morning.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

What a difference in weekends for our camp.  Hardly any deer seen at our place.  Did not even hear a gunshot all day Saturday in the Sandy Cross area.  I doubt I can say that I have never heard a shot on the 2nd saturday of rifle season.  And only 4 guns fired this AM.  Oh well, deer were falling somewhere as FireTower had the bucks and hogs stacked there last evening.  What a site.  Business was good.  I think the fact we are not baiting with corn may be having some affect on us.  Neighbors are and it may get noticeable here shortly.


----------



## Triple C

Great weekend in OC!  Arrived late afternoon on Thursday and woke to a steady all day rain Friday morn.  Decided to go sit over a plot we call the hour glass.  It's located a couple hundred yards north of a swamp amongst mature pines and always has deer meandering thru the pines in and out of the plot.  Got a double Millennium ladder stand with the optional hood on it so it was t he perfect stand to sit for a drizzling morning.  Saw 5 deer on the sit - young bucks and one decent buck that got a pass.  This is a pano of my view from the stand.  Didn't hold the camera steady so shooting rail looks a bit weird in pic.  Rain gonna help the wheat n oats come in nice over the next few days.


Dropped by the Sandy Cross Hilton (aka Buford Dawg's camping spot), after lunch on Saturday.  Those boys got it going on with that campsite.  Manicured is best way to describe it.  Saturday afternoon I headed to our lower plot and busted deer out going in.  Went ahead and climbed in stand and within 20 minutes had a couple come out basically underneath me...little spike and his buddy.  They never left the plot till I left just before dark.  Grandson was on the north end of plot and had deer on him as well.  All got a pass.


Lots of deer around this year.  It's been 2 years since we've taken a buck from the property.  Got a couple of mature bucks on camera so hoping one of us connects in the coming weeks.  Prime time is just around the corner.  Best of luck to all OC hunters!


----------



## jbird1

A double millennium w/ hood....sounds down right luxurious


----------



## Arrow3

I may need to hire Todd Edwards to come eradicate my hogs ?


----------



## Triple C

jbird1 said:


> A double millennium w/ hood....sounds down right luxurious


jbird...You right!  When it's raining it's luxurious to have that canopy over you.  That stand has been on the same tree since the fall of 2012.  And more bucks taken from that stand than any other stand on the property since 2012.  Added the canopy last year.  Those pines were planted in 1990 and have been thinned 3 times.  Don't think I'll ever clear cut that section below the stand.  Lots and lots of browse among the pines.  Bucks cruise it regularly during the rut checking the plot for doe.


----------



## Arrow3

I had some pretty awesome action while hunting on the ground this weekend....


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Triple C said:


> Great weekend in OC!  Arrived late afternoon on Thursday and woke to a steady all day rain Friday morn.  Decided to go sit over a plot we call the hour glass.  It's located a couple hundred yards north of a swamp amongst mature pines and always has deer meandering thru the pines in and out of the plot.  Got a double Millennium ladder stand with the optional hood on it so it was t he perfect stand to sit for a drizzling morning.  Saw 5 deer on the sit - young bucks and one decent buck that got a pass.  This is a pano of my view from the stand.  Didn't hold the camera steady so shooting rail looks a bit weird in pic.  Rain gonna help the wheat n oats come in nice over the next few days.
> View attachment 947341
> 
> Dropped by the Sandy Cross Hilton (aka Buford Dawg's camping spot), after lunch on Saturday.  Those boys got it going on with that campsite.  Manicured is best way to describe it.  Saturday afternoon I headed to our lower plot and busted deer out going in.  Went ahead and climbed in stand and within 20 minutes had a couple come out basically underneath me...little spike and his buddy.  They never left the plot till I left just before dark.  Grandson was on the north end of plot and had deer on him as well.  All got a pass.
> View attachment 947342
> 
> Lots of deer around this year.  It's been 2 years since we've taken a buck from the property.  Got a couple of mature bucks on camera so hoping one of us connects in the coming weeks.  Prime time is just around the corner.  Best of luck to all OC hunters!


Some day soon, I am going to make it over to your place and get a tour.  Pictures look great.  I am sure you and your family will harvest a big one over there this year.


----------



## transfixer

Awesome video Arrow !   I don't believe I could have kept the camera as steady as you did when he got that close ,,,,


----------



## jbird1

Triple C said:


> jbird...You right!  When it's raining it's luxurious to have that canopy over you.  That stand has been on the same tree since the fall of 2012.  And more bucks taken from that stand than any other stand on the property since 2012.  Added the canopy last year.  Those pines were planted in 1990 and have been thinned 3 times.  Don't think I'll ever clear cut that section below the stand.  Lots and lots of browse among the pines.  Bucks cruise it regularly during the rut checking the plot for doe.




Pretty spot too....has all the ingredients for success. We don't have many turn key type stands like that where you can roll in for the last hour if need be and stay relatively undetected.  Nice work!


----------



## Duff

Ha! That cool Brandon!


----------



## Triple C

Brandon...That’s about as real as it gets right there brother. Freakin awesome video!!!


----------



## jbird1

The weather gods are setting the stage for Chamber of Commerce type weather for the weekend with the cold front pushing through on Thursday.  All hands on deck.  We'll have a waning crescent moon that will be overhead between 9-11 am Fri-Sun.  On our place in NE Oglethorpe, this is typically the peak of the pre-rut and chances are good to see some chasing.  I'd love for somebody to lay big boy down early on Saturday and cheer on the Dawgs to an SEC East Championship that afternoon.  Mentally, I'm already in camp.  Good luck and God's speed to everyone this weekend.


----------



## transfixer

jbird1 said:


> The weather gods are setting the stage for Chamber of Commerce type weather for the weekend with the cold front pushing through on Thursday.  All hands on deck.  We'll have a waning crescent moon that will be overhead between 9-11 am Fri-Sun.  On our place in NE Oglethorpe, this is typically the peak of the pre-rut and chances are good to see some chasing.  I'd love for somebody to lay big boy down early on Saturday and cheer on the Dawgs to an SEC East Championship that afternoon.  Mentally, I'm already in camp.  Good luck and God's speed to everyone this weekend.



      My thoughts as well,  I plan on getting to camp by lunchtime Friday,  just have a couple more days of work to get through,  good luck to all !


----------



## Steven037

I concur. Can’t wait to get back out this weekend. Got a nice yote Sunday but no bucks worth shooting. Saw 12 Saturday afternoon, 5 Sunday morning and 5 Sunday night. My son had 4 does Saturday afternoon in the food plot he was on and 18 different deer Sunday in the same food plot, but no shooters. This weekend looks to be good and hopefully we will put some does down.


----------



## frdstang90

Anybody been out this week?


----------



## Arrow3

frdstang90 said:


> Anybody been out this week?


I was stalking around and checking cameras Wednesday when my cell camera let me know that food plot about a mile away was getting destroyed by hogs.  I busted tail over there and picked out the biggest sow. I put one in her earhole. She was 145 lbs.


----------



## frdstang90

Arrow3 said:


> I was stalking around and checking cameras Wednesday when my cell camera let me know that food plot about a mile away was getting destroyed by hogs.  I busted tail over there and picked out the biggest sow. I put one in her earhole. She was 145 lbs.View attachment 947829View attachment 947830


I hate pigs.


----------



## transfixer

Headed to the OC now,  hoping the cool,clear weather tomorrow will mean good movement,  and I'd just as soon put pork in the freezer , as I would venison, probably even moreso , cause we're still trying to get the population built back up around our area. 
                         Good luck to all !


----------



## georgia_home

my mrs likes the pork more than venison.

the venison, she'll eat ground up in something that covers the taste. chili, sloppy joe, meat sauce/spaghetti. a little sausage.

we had some deer a few weeks back. fresh mule deer, same day, and day after, and she palmed it. the boy and i enjoyed.

the fresh pork, she'd eat pretty much any way it was cooked.



transfixer said:


> Headed to the OC now,  hoping the cool,clear weather tomorrow will mean good movement,  and I'd just as soon put pork in the freezer , as I would venison, probably even moreso , cause we're still trying to get the population built back up around our area.
> Good luck to all !


----------



## revans4661

Hey OC hunters, I haven't posted in here since last year so thought I would share. We have had 4 good dove shoots at a friends farm which is the highlight of all my hunting so far this year. The deer have been missing this season, and I fear we have been "outcorned". The last 2 years I did not have 1 sit where I didn't see at least 1 deer. This year I have already had 2. I have heard plenty of shooting from our neighbors in all directions. At our lease we don't plant and we don't bait. It's standing timber with few hardwoods. A ton of browse, and some acorns here and there. I saw alot of sign early, and those scrapes don't look like they have been worked in weeks. I'm going to hold judgement until after next weekend,  but we may be trucking in corn  soon. I don't really want to, but if the deer are headed for the yellow gold, then we may have to. 
Also, we have a new member, an OC legend has joined us, although I think he hunts all over the county?. I'll let him introduce himself, although I think he may be on the property now. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Steven037

Lots of movement today. Bucks were on the prowl. Saw a nice heavy horned 8 but no shot. Got to watch him make a scrape which was cool. Saw several hunting the pines this morning and 10 sitting on a food plot this afternoon. Took a nice 110 pound doe about 5:30 this afternoon. Fire tower was super busy tonight. Can’t wait to get back at it in the morning.


----------



## Triple C

Great weekend in OC.  Multiple bucks... chasing, fighting, and more chasing.  All got a pass.  Missed a HUGE boar flinging arrows from a recurve.  He was beyond my effective range but couldn't resist slinging 2 arrows at him.  Son had a lot of action as well.  Weather was outstanding.  Next couple of weeks should be outstanding in OC.  I love being in the woods this time of year!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

What everyone else said, LOL.  We had a ball in OC this weekend.  Large turnout at camp, numerous deer seen, a couple of pretty decent 9 point bucks taken by members and a doe.  I watched my first chasing of the year this AM as a spike pushed a doe for 30 minutes around me in some hardwoods.  Her fawn had no idea what to think of that  

And much appreciation to revans4661 for offering me opportunity to join his small club this year.  Got a late start there but a have had a couple of AM hunts and the land looks great and Rick is a stand up guy for sure.  Look forward to hunting with him this year some and also the guys in the Hoot Owl club that I have meet thru the forum, some stand up guys.  

AC, you keep working on that big boar, I believe RR saw him the other day at hoot owl at the gate on your side.  

Hopefully some bigger bucks will make their presence seen here in next week or so, I will be back down about Thursday for another try at it.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> AC, you keep working on that big boar, I believe RR saw him the other day at hoot owl at the gate on your side.



Ha!  Hope somebody over there shoots him.  I was huntin' with a recurve and felt outgunned.  I swear he was so big I didn't want to climb down at dark with him in the field along with a couple of sows and a few piglets. Flung 2 arrows at him n came close but not close enuf.  Kept thinking I shoulda had my sidearm.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Hunted both Saturday and Sunday mornings. Saw a few bucks, no chasing yet but they responded to rattling. Biggest one was an 8pt I saw this morning.


----------



## Todd E

Triple C, I finally crossed paths with the one I've been looking for in all of 20+ years. 300lb trophy boar. Still disgusted. After an overnight wait, I trailed blood through the nastiest briar patch to an.......empty bed.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Triple C, I finally crossed paths with the one I've been looking for in all of 20+ years. 300lb trophy boar. Still disgusted. After an overnight wait, I trailed blood through the nastiest briar patch to an.......empty bed.


Watch for buzzards and see if you can recover the upper n lower jaw.


----------



## jbird1

What a weekend!  This report mirrors others from the region.  Bucks of all age classes were on the move.  The thing that stuck out to me were the numbers of good bucks that were sighted.  The variables (dates, cold front, moon phase/position, age structure, herd health) all pointed to lots of pre-rut activity and it did not disappoint.  Fresh rubs and scrapes, fights, bucks chasing does and even does chasing bucks of all things.  On Saturday morning, a young hunter scored on a nice split g-2 10 point and another hunter missed on a big deer that was running.  I watched a beautiful 3.5 year old buck tending a doe late Saturday morning that was worth the price of admission.  I hope to run across him next season.  Sunday was a carbon copy of Saturday with LOTS of activity.  I hope it's still going strong next weekend as that was a lot of fun...but, that's why they call it hunting so no guarantees.


----------



## Dub

Arrow3 said:


> I had some pretty awesome action while hunting on the ground this weekend....





Very cool.

That is some incredible footage.  You were close enough to toss a saddle on that buck.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

How many of y'all now are Corning?
The reason I ask is we are not, and just not seeing the numbers like we usually see and wondered if that's had any bearing. I'm not against it at all just wondering is all


----------



## Buford_Dawg

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> How many of y'all now are Corning?
> The reason I ask is we are not, and just not seeing the numbers like we usually see and wondered if that's had any bearing. I'm not against it at all just wondering is all


We are not in 2 properties I hunt.  I believe I am seeing a difference in numbers on the one club I have hunted for 15 years.  I know our neighbors are baiting all around us there.  I am new to the other club and cant comment on history of deer numbers.  On another club, we are baiting ALOT, really ALOT and it is definitely keeping hogs around in high numbers.  I am not sure it is drawing more deer in however, but this is also a new club as well, so hard for me to provide good feedback.


----------



## Todd E

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> How many of y'all now are Corning?
> The reason I ask is we are not, and just not seeing the numbers like we usually see and wondered if that's had any bearing. I'm not against it at all just wondering is all



We are not corning deer and we are not seeing deer. 
This is the year where corn became king in the north and everybody went crazy. 
No boomer acorn crop. No plots. No bait. No deer. I'm just not into deer hunting this year. Lost my interest.


----------



## jbird1

No corn and seeing plenty of deer.  We have plenty of soft mast on the ground however.


----------



## transfixer

of the people actively hunting in our club three of us are running feeders,  one guy hasn't been,  we've been seeing deer ,  he has not,  in a spot that years past he usually has seen deer.  He finally gave in and we helped him hang a feeder this past weekend,   We are surrounded by other clubs, and knew they would be putting out corn,  so the majority of us figured we would have to also,  I will say it has helped us determine how many deer we have using our property,  by running cameras on the feeder locations,  we don't plan on shooting any more than we have in recent years,  as we're trying to let the population build back up,  

I have one stand that I put out a pretty big tripod feeder, specifically for the hogs,  as its in a low lying bottom type area, where the hogs have hung around on a fairly regular basis,   I'm more interested in putting pork in the freezer than I am deer this year.


----------



## transfixer

As a side note,  I've noticed that since muzzleloader weekend, my trail cams have more night time pics than daytime pics,   prior to muzzleloader weekend it was about half and half,   but almost no one hunted our lease during bow season.  take that for what its worth,  they still hit the feeders now,  but more at night than in the daytime.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Gotta give a thumbs up to Firetower processing for the excellent sausage they made from my son's hog killed opening day of rifle season.  About as good of sausage as I have ate.


----------



## Arrow3

I dont have any corn out. Not saying I wont put some out but we have so many hogs its about a waste of money.


----------



## frdstang90

I have not put any corn out either.  I used to start putting corn out after deer season closed and would keep feeders full until around August.  It got to where it seemed that I was feeding more pigs than deer.   I quit about 3 years ago and it seems the hog sightings have really went down since.  I am not saying that I wont put corn out later in the season but I am not now.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Gotta give a thumbs up to Firetower processing for the excellent sausage they made from my son's hog killed opening day of rifle season.  About as good of sausage as I have ate.


Glad you like it and I agree...Took our 1st pig there last year for sausage and holy cow!  Good stuff.  We definitely gonna make it an annual gig to have them do sage sausage on a nice sow.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Well I guess one good thing is we haven't been seeing any hogs this year so i guess not putting any corn out has helped with that


----------



## Steven037

Any reports from up around Vesta this week? Saturday can’t get here soon enough.


----------



## Todd E

My wife saw 15 deer this morning. She watched a decent buck tending a doe.  I usually put my rut guesses around the 9th every year. Looks like its getting prime.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Been hunting the last 3 days. This Morning has been slow with the rain but the last 2 days have been pretty good. Seeing lots of chasing and some decent bucks. One shooter was seen yesterday morning by a buddy, he was making a scrape and by the time he judged him thru the binos and seen he was a shooter he got his rifle up too late and only could see the bucks rear end as he walked off. 
Good luck to everyone


----------



## JCAST

Good afternoon long time reader but first post, anybody around the Saxon Mattox rd area seen any activity?


----------



## benbishop6602

Hunted Philomath area for the past week. My first year back in O. C. . Saw some young bucks chasing. Saw several deer, but no shooters yet. What you guys seeing out there in OC so far ?.   Hoping to see a improvement next week or thanksgiving weekend. G l out there.


----------



## Triple C

JCAST said:


> Good afternoon long time reader but first post, anybody around the Saxon Mattox rd area seen any activity?


JCAST...Welcome to the OC thread!  Bout as good a bunch of guys in here as you’ll find. Plenty of Deere on our place but no shooters as of yet.


----------



## Steven037

Saw a doe and 3 yearlings this morning. Not too many shots heard. We’re up off 77 on goose pond next door to Sanders BBQ.


----------



## Todd E

Shot an 184.4lb 8pt this eve. Hocks black as coal and oozing. He came in bumping a doe(who had fawns). Soon as the doe came into view, she had that tale tale fidgety stuck out tail deal going on. Joker smelt like a rank billy goat. 

Hunt the does. Its prime time.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Welcome JCAST.  Always great to see new members show up to the OC Forum.  I have been in the woods since Thursday, alot of wet weather and I am almost tired of wearing rainwear to the woods every sit, but when time is limited and the rut in near, you gotta make due.  Came home yesterday to dry out and go to Athens to watch UGA play some football.  Go Dawgs! I was very fortunate the last 4 days while I was in the woods.  I took a nice sow hog and a nice wide 8 point buck.  We had several other hogs taken in camp as well.  My prediction of our camp having better luck on hogs this year is proving true, but we have also taken 2 really dandy bucks and 4 other deer of various size so far.  And several coyotes.  The buck I took was not with does, he came to a grunt sequence right after daylight on Saturday.  I did have a spike come by me on Thursday AM grunting every step as he passed by, but there was not a doe in sight and had not been in the 3 hours prior to him walking by, so not sure what he was doing, other than practicing I guess   I have heard from others hunting OC that chasing is happening right now, so better get in the woods.


----------



## transfixer

We've had two eight pts taken so far this year,  one last weekend,  one yesterday, neither were anything special,  neither were in rut either, hocks not dark, neck not swollen,  all I'm seeing are small bucks so far this year, I know we had a couple nice ones last year that didn't get taken, don't know what happened to them,  but no sign of them yet.  I think they are just starting to chase on our lease.


----------



## Arrow3

I'm off goose pond rd off of saxon maddox. 

Weve seen some rutting in the last few days. We are infested with hogs more then anything.  I shot 2 more with my 308 this afternoon.


----------



## Triple C

Spent the weekend in Gatlinburg with the better half during the peak of the chase phase.  Kept up on here and thru txts from sons hunting at the farm.  Lots of chasing.  All got a pass.  I'll be down late tomorrow afternoon for the rest of the week.  Got a good friend from NE coming in for his annual slinging arrows trip and hoping to put him on a good buck this year.


----------



## transfixer

Supposed to be raining for most of this week,  and according to long term forecast, also raining around thanksgiving,  grrr!   add to that our club and the adjacent club are dealing with loggers and skidders tearing up our main access road , going to make it interested just getting into our lease this weekend and next week.  Been a while since I spent 3 or 4 days hunting in the rain,  looks like it might be coming up.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

transfixer said:


> Supposed to be raining for most of this week,  and according to long term forecast, also raining around thanksgiving,  grrr!   add to that our club and the adjacent club are dealing with loggers and skidders tearing up our main access road , going to make it interested just getting into our lease this weekend and next week.  Been a while since I spent 3 or 4 days hunting in the rain,  looks like it might be coming up.



I am really tired of all the rain right now.  And as you say, both short and long term forecasts call for lots more.  It doesnt bother the deer near as much as me however


----------



## jbird1

Well what a difference a week makes.  As I was afraid of, the wide open chasing of the previous weekend didn't last to this past weekend.  I wish I could have just kept hunting straight through last week.  We still expect to see some sporadic chasing through Dec. but I think we will look back and say it was "on' that first weekend of November.  I hunted with my 9 year old this weekend and we watched 2 different does with fawns feed through Sunday morning.  He was really excited about the sightings but I think chopping trees with his ax and shooting .22 excited him the most.  We'll be back at em next weekend.  Good Hunting!!


----------



## Arrow3

I'm off thru Thursday.  I sat in the rain this afternoon and saw a good many deer. I think tomorrow I will wear my duck hunting waders, seriously.


----------



## transfixer

Arrow3 said:


> I'm off thru Thursday.  I sat in the rain this afternoon and saw a good many deer. I think tomorrow I will wear my duck hunting waders, seriously.


 
      I got a pair of muck boots last Christmas,  haven't had an occasion to wear them till now,  looks like I may need them over the next week or so.  Also gotta remember where I stashed my army rain poncho,


----------



## Steven037

Hunted through Sunday night. Got another really nice doe. Her and 4 other does were being chased by a nice 6. He was pushing them around grunting like crazy. Does didn’t seem ready but he sure was. Haven’t seen any of the nice bucks we have on camera yet but we’re hoping maybe they’ll start doing a little more moving during shooting hours this next weekend.


----------



## revans4661

I'm in sunny Orlando for the next 8 days for work. It's killing me! I know the weather stinks, but they were really starting to move around our place this weekend. I saw alot of deer, and was fortunate to take a decent 9 on Saturday. He was chasing and I had about 4 seconds to make a decision. He's not a world beater, but I knew I wouldn't be back in the woods until the rut was possibly over. He was not swollen, and didn't have the smell.We have a few nice uns on camera still running around, and I just know they will wait for me to get back...  Good luck y'all, try and stay dry.


----------



## Arrow3

This is my 3rd encounter with this buck , all on the ground. I wasn't hid behind a log this time , just sitting against a tree. He's more rutted up now.


----------



## jbird1

Your little Buck-a-roo…..haha.  Good stuff.


----------



## oglebuck747

We have not seen much this season in the Stephens area this year, but my dad said on Tuesday morning while sitting in some thick pines that he watched 4 wall hangers at 25 yards chase one doe.  He couldn't believe what he saw and he could not even get the slightest chance to pull a shot off.  He claims that all four of them were bigger than anything he has on the wall already, and he has some pretty good ones.

This morning he hit a doe with his truck while driving to the woods.

Triple C if your reading, you know us by the Cumuze's.


----------



## rbday1989

Hunted Saturday- Tuesday in Oglethorpe county off Old Edwards Rd in arnoldsville saw good many deer this weekend while sitting in the rain.. seen 2 8pts all tending a doe! Seen what looked to be a shooter buck at the back of a food plot right at dark standing off the field some but it happen so fast by the time I pulled the gun up he was gone! I’d say the rut is in full blown right now by what me and the people in my club have seen.. also seen this horned tree on the side of the road our camp is on prob the biggest I’ve seen on our club


----------



## jbird1

The God of Sun will once again, bless us this weekend. I think I'll do the grocery run today and check the boys out of school early tomorrow.  Blew a trailer tire at 10pm in the rain last Friday night in Madison County...hoping for a smooth, daylight entry this week.  I don't expect I to be wide open like a few weeks ago but I know there will be some Monsters slipping around still.  Everyone stay safe and Happy Hunting!!


----------



## transfixer

Normally we go to the club a day or two before thanksgiving and hunt till Sunday,  but we're going to change up,  the way the weather is working out we're going either tomorrow afternoon or Saturday morning and stay till Wednesday,   they're still calling for rain either Thanksgiving day or Friday,    I'm hoping between the sun tomorrow and wind it will dry the road out some going into our place,   the loggers have it all torn up,


----------



## jbird1

fixer- that may be a prudent call...I try to avoid hunting in the rain these days as well.  I would be more open to it if we weren't primitive camping and/or had some shooting houses.


----------



## transfixer

jbird1 said:


> fixer- that may be a prudent call...I try to avoid hunting in the rain these days as well.  I would be more open to it if we weren't primitive camping and/or had some shooting houses.



    We're primitive camping as well,  we have campers,  but no power or water,  now that I'm older,, lol ,   I've found cold and damp isn't as easy to deal with as when I was younger,,,    we've got a couple of box blinds,  and ground blinds we hunt from sometimes,   but its hard to sit around a campfire when its drizzling rain!


----------



## Todd E

Have y'all noticed that you just don't see many OC bucks entered in the truck buck contest nowadays?


----------



## Arrow3

I shot this buck Saturday before last running a doe in Oglethorpe county.  I had to holler at him about 80 yards through the woods to get him to stop. I was sitting on the ground and he mule kicked with the shot. 3 of us looked for a hour and never found a speck of blood.  We then made circles just praying to find him. I was all but sure I hit him but the lack of blood or hair made me think it was a clean miss. Yesterday afternoon I was going in the same area hunting but from a different direction because of all the standing water. I smelled him and he was just off of one of our acces points in. Only thing I can figure is that's he was quartered away and the bullet didnt exit. I'm thankful to have the rack but disappointed to lose the meat. I rough scored him at 126 2/8ths last night. Short beams and a 13 inch inside spread hurt his score. I'm still very happy with him though.


----------



## Todd E

Ive been off on vacation this week.  Bucks are trolling. I haven't seen any all out dogging. Only bumping and trolling. Killed a yote. Hit a buck hard other eve with pistol but never could find him.  Called a dog and looked for 5 hours the next day.


----------



## Todd E

Arrow3 said:


> I shot this buck Saturday before last running a doe in Oglethorpe county.   [/ATTACH]



Sorry. I'm in the same boat. My hope is he survived and didn't bleed out. 
Very nice rack on your deer.


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> Sorry. I'm in the same boat. My hope is he survived and didn't bleed out.
> Very nice rack on your deer.


Thank you Todd. Phaelon text me and I looked up the number for a tracking dog when you shot yours and gave it to her. Hate you lost your buck.


----------



## Arrow3

I saw 110 inch 8 pointer on lock down with a doe on Sandy Cross rd a couple hours ago.


----------



## Todd E

Arrow3 said:


> Thank you Todd. Phaelon text me and I looked up the number for a tracking dog when you shot yours and gave it to her. Hate you lost your buck.




Thanks for doing that. No telling how many handlers I called that night trying to get someone to come on.  

So, it was a week and a half before you found yours? I guess between coyotes and hogs.....they picked him clean. Wow.


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> Thanks for doing that. No telling how many handlers I called that night trying to get someone to come on.
> 
> So, it was a week and a half before you found yours? I guess between coyotes and hogs.....they picked him clean. Wow.


Youre welcome.. Wish ya'll could have found him.

Yes , it was a week and a half.  I imagine the 40 inches of rain had a part in it decomposing so fast as well.... Im 100 Percent sure its the same deer I shot.. I described him to a T to my buddies in the club when I shot.  We did not have this deer on camera.


----------



## jbird1

Nice deer, Arrow....I'm sure that one was haunting you a little bit.  I'm envious of you fellas that get to hunt tonight with the rain stopping and the cold front pushing through....tomorrow AM ought to be fun too with freezing temps.


----------



## Todd E

jbird1 said:


> I'm envious of you fellas that get to hunt tonight with the rain stopping and the cold front pushing through....tomorrow AM ought to be fun too with freezing temps.



Some deer started moving early this afternoon. Most of the shooting I heard, was later in the evening. With the way the wind is howling, right now......my plans for the morning may need to change. I just cannot stand hunting in high winds.


----------



## Todd E

The tracking dog guy A3 provided me a number for is from Elberton. If y'all ever need one, you may want to call him. He told me he tracks solely for tips. He is real close to where a lot of you hunt. It's just a thought.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Arrow3 said:


> I saw 110 inch 8 pointer on lock down with a doe on Sandy Cross rd a couple hours ago.


Brandon, Close to my club?  Glad you found your deer.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I hunted at Sandy Cross on Thursday, saw some deer movement after the rain.  Had to run home for some personal stuff then back down tonight for about 5 days.  I think alot of bucks lives got saved this week with the nasty weather   Good luck to all you OC hunters thru the Thanksgiving week.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> Brandon, Close to my club?  Glad you found your deer.


Thank you.  Close to Veribest rd. At the old dairy.


----------



## Triple C

Just got home after spending most of last week in OC.  Looks like I missed a lot on this thread while gone.  Glad you found your buck Brandon and the video of the buck is good stuff! I gotta get a Verizon phone for the farm cause AT&T is no good at our place.  I'm pretty much out of touch unless I drive in to town.

Nothing on the ground from our place.  Just a bunch of watching deer so far. I'll be heading back down late tuesday or early wednesday morn.  Got the crew coming in for the holiday that I enjoy the most...Thanksgiving!  So far, we've managed to keep Thanksgiving somewhat sacred without any commercialization.  Just great food, family and friends and none of the stress of Christmas.

I did throw a little something together this morning for the crew before I left to come home.  Ate pretty good!

Wishing all you guys a blessed Thanksgiving holiday!  Love our little corner of the forum!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Today proved to be the day! Saw several deer this morning and put a good one down. Brandon will post pics up when he can since I'm illiterate and can't seem to get them to load from my phone. 
Pictures don't do him justice though. Main frame 11 point with 4 kickers over an inch long. Looking like he will score in the mid 140's just from what little bit of tape I've put on him


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Just had the tape laid in him. Grossed 162 2/8 after deducts 154....he was bigger than I thought!


----------



## Duff

Congrats man! Can’t wait to see the pics


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Like I said man pics don't do him justice at all. He's a stud!


----------



## Triple C

Congrats!  Get those pics posted up.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

It just tells me the file is 
too large. Brandon will post some up when he gets on


----------



## Broncobird

Bucks have been wide open on our place around Sandy Cross since Wed.Hit a really nice 8pt this morning wide open after a doe with no luck finding him how long do you have to call a dog? Im sure the sooner the better.


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> It just tells me the file is
> too large. Brandon will post some up when he gets on



Man those are some big pics!!!   That's because that's a big buck! I will vouch for Jason, these pictures do this deer no justice. I held him in my hands and he is a beast!! Congrats again man!!  I will post some more once they come through resized.


----------



## Triple C

That is one fine deer.  Beautiful rack. Congrats!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

thank you Brandon!


----------



## Hughy

Congratulations on a great deer!!


----------



## Arrow3

Had a fine morning myself yesterday.  I tagged out with my 2nd 10 pointer in the last 2 weeks.  Solid 4 year old with great beam length.  Being on lockdown with a doe cost him...


----------



## rbday1989

Those are some good bucks guys the main frame 11pt is a stud!! How much did he field dress? That’s a big deer!! Solid horns.. did y’all get measurements on the base of the horns thay guy has some mass


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I am at camp now. Those are some real nice deer taken in last few days. Congrats ?. We have also seen lots of chasing the last 3 days. I watched 4 different bucks run a doe yesterday AM. Exciting times to be in the woods right now. Hope the rest of the week is as good.


----------



## Hughy

Congrats Brandon!!  
Awesome main beams on that buck. 
Ducks beware Brandon’s tagged out.


----------



## dawg

We are just over the line in Taliaferro, would love to see the pics.


----------



## Steven037

Hope it keeps going through the weekend. We’ll be down Friday thru Sunday. Can’t wait to get back in the woods. Also, fire tower said that being so busy they aren’t taking any hogs right now.


----------



## transfixer

Three of us have been in the woods since Saturday,  one of the guys made a bad shot on a huge buck, antlers way out past his ears,  it evidently was a low gut shot,  very little blood and then it disappeared,  pretty sure it ran onto the neighboring clubs land,   hopefully someone will find the rack at some point .  Other than that we've had good movement,  I'm still seeing scrubs bucks,  I came home tonight but headed back to OC in the morning,  should be good between now and Friday,  rain supposed to move in Friday afternoon.


----------



## jbird1

Well it turned out to be a Great weekend...we even stayed an extra night since the boys were out of school and this would likely be our last chance to hunt this year.  Saturday morning, my 16 yr. old killed his first mature deer...a rutty, big bodied main frame six point with a third beam to make it a 7.  This interesting part was that my 9 yr old and I watched this deer cross the river and make a scrape 15 yds from us as we were OTG.  Then the deer headed up the creek to my other son.  I had remarked to my 9 year old that he would be a great deer for his brother.  10 minutes later, we heard the shot.  Other than that deer, lots of does were seen a pair were taken.  It was a great season, although compressed for us due to other obligations.  I'll be following along with all those who are fortunate enough to keep hunting through the season.  Good Hunting to all!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Happy Turkey Day to all you OC hunters and friends.  Been a great season to be thankful for our camp.  Camping and hunting with friends and family sure is fun.  And I have meet some new folks on this forum and had the priviledge to socialize, eat outstanding meals and make new friends.  I spent most of this week in the woods and saw deer about every sit, nothing we wanted to harvest or that meet club rules, but it was terrific to be able to enjoy those sunrises and sunsets every day.  Wonderful weather.  I think the deer on my clubs are pretty much done with the Rut.  Between Sat Nov 10th and Sunday Nov 18th, it was full blast, but we really saw it die down this week.  Looks like secondary rut will be that same period in December if I had to guess.  Good luck to those of you hunting this weekend.  Gonna go back and hunt tomorrow and then go to Athens Saturday to watch UGA-Tech game, should be a good one.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Happy Thanksgiving!
Good report! If the weather holds off my wife and I will be in Athens for the game Saturday as well.


----------



## transfixer

I agree with BD about the rut in OC,  seems to have faded on our lease,  a couple of nice bucks were seen first part of the week,  unfortunately not by me,, lol,   fantastic week to be in the woods though !   I saw plenty of deer,  just no shooters,  had planned to stay and hunt all day today too, but the weather nixed that,   too windy today for my liking .


----------



## Triple C

Pretty good week at the Triple C.  Wife stayed down since last weekend to prepare for Thanksgiving.  I arrived mid afternoon Wednesday.  Hunted a little while Wednesday afternoon and made an attempt to slip up on a doe and slide an arrow thru her vitals but eventually got busted with movement.  Back in the day I killed quite a few deer still hunting with compound.  Not as much luck with recurve these days but who cares...just enjoy trying.

Got back up to cabin before dark and started a fire in the pit.  Wife and I were enjoying the cool late afternoon about an hour before dark.  All of a sudden I see a huge narly boar coming up out of the pines into the cabin field.  We've been seeing him regular for the past month or so.  I've missed him twice with recurve.  I ain't very good outside of 12 yds.  Told the Ms. to sit still and I eased into the cabin and grabbed the .270.  Eased back out on the porch and leaned up against one of the post and told wife to cover her ears. Squeezed off and he dropped like a rock.  Carried my side arm down to him just in case.  He was a biggun!


Thanksgiving day we had the whole crew down.  Prepared a couple of turkeys on the Traeger and bout 4:30 we all sat down to eat a feast.  My absolute favorite meal of the year and favorite holiday of the year.  Wife's cornbread sage dressing is her mom's recipe and I promise it is good stuff.  Loaded all the grandkids up after dinner and set off to find a Christmas tree.  Years ago we would let the grandkids find a cedar to their liking and cut it for our tree.  These days, son buys a Frazier fir and we just hide it amongst the pines and let em think it's growing.  Tradition is to decorate the tree that night and I'd have to say they did a fine job this year.


Friday morning, both sons, grandson and I hunted.  Everybody saw deer but all got a pass.  The forecast for Friday afternoon was for rain to begin around 4:00.  Same crew went back out for the afternoon hunt.  Our oldest grandson is 14.  He's take 2 bucks from the farm since 2012 but none since he started hunting by himself last year.  He wanted to hunt what we call the upper-lower plot stand.  It's at the far end of our property and is just a beautiful sit.  Long, linear plot with hardwood draws on each side and swamp just to the south.  At 4:30 I hear him shoot.  Around 5:15 his dad comes driving up to my stand in the Ranger and tells me he went down to check on Jaden but he wasn't at stand.  We headed back down and met him on the road heading back up.  He tells us he shot a good one but couldn't find blood or the deer.  Shot was 125 yds. Buck came running across the plot and stopped at the edge.  He puts cross hairs on his chest and squeezes off.

We have abut 20 minutes of day light left.  It had been raining off and on.  We go to where he said the buck was standing and sure enough, no blood or hair.  He said the buck kicked when he shot and thought he put a good shot on it.  I left son and grandson at shot sight looking for blood and headed off into the hardwood draw walking toward the swamp.  About 50 yds down the draw and just before I turned around to go back I see what I think is a deer.  It's belly wasn't facing me so I couldn't tell if it was a log or deer.  As I got closer I saw the antlers.  Gave a shout and the celebration began.

Son has passed on the buck twice with his bow and prior to grandson shooting him, said if he had a do over he'd probably have shot this buck.  He's not gonna get the chance on this one again.  Grandson claimed him! 



All in all...a fantastic week in OC.  Happy Thanksgiving to all and best of luck rest of season!


----------



## jbird1

Lots of memories made there....Good Stuff!!


----------



## Duff

Man o man Mr C!  What a great week for your family!!!!


----------



## dawg

Congrats...awesome time!


----------



## Todd E

Precious memories, TripC. 
Awesome boar hog, yet I know you don't love em like I do. LoL
I've been on vacation for two weeks now. For the past week, I've been on restriction...no hunting...no lawn work. Grandkids in town. So, I haven't been in the woods all week. Did squeak a pig out of the trap today.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

CCC, good stuff there.  Great to be able to spend time with family and friends at deer camp.  Glad you took down that old big boar, I believe we had another one taken down last week about same size over on the other side of road I heard.  We hunted one last morning on Friday, saw several deer, wind was rough, but deer moved some. Went to Athens and watched the Dawgs take care of business against the Nats.   I dont know numbers, but I heard of several deer killed at my clubs in SC and Glades areas.  Lots of duck hunting going on at daylight.  I think I am concentrating on hogs now for rest of season, try to get a couple more for the freezer.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Todd, you are tough on them hogs, if everyone was as good as you, we wouldnt have a hog issue


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Todd, you are tough on them hogs, if everyone was as good as you, we wouldnt have a hog issue



Thinking Todd could start his own hog eradication biz and do pretty good at it...


----------



## Steven037

Another good morning in the stand. Saw 16. All does and yearling. Decided to go ahead and take another doe. That makes three big does for me this year. They moved really well this morning in the fog.


----------



## Todd E

Triple C said:


> Thinking Todd could start his own hog eradication biz and do pretty good at it...



If I had $8k in blow money, I've got the ultimate trap picked out for me. LoL
Nobody wants hogs on their land, yet they aren't willing to pay. I think I'm at 51 pigs killed off this one tract of dirt. I don't even wanna think about what my bait bill is. 

But.......it sho is fun. LoL


----------



## Arrow3

Great stuff guys! Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.  I was off for 4 days and only really hunted once . My friend took his daughter and hunted about 300 yards from me Thanksgiving morning and she took her 1st deer, a nice 8 pointer.  Being tagged out is a blessing and a curse ?


----------



## lungbuster123

Nice to see everyone having success this year! Might be a long shot, but I'm a Deputy with Hall County. Myself and a couple other guys from work are looking for some property around Oconee or Ogelthorpe Counties to lease for next year. Haven't had much time to do any serious hunting the last few years with work, but my son just turned 10 and im in a position now that allows me every weekend off so I want a good place to start getting him in the woods more. If anyone knows of some land that may be available please let me know.


----------



## Todd E

Another trap pig.......


----------



## Steven037

What part of Oglethorpe are you in? We’re on Goose pond and little Goose pond up 77. We’ve trapped 45 so far this year.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Too wet for me this weekend.  Good luck to anyone braving all this rain.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Todd E said:


> If I had $8k in blow money, I've got the ultimate trap picked out for me. LoL
> Nobody wants hogs on their land, yet they aren't willing to pay. I think I'm at 51 pigs killed off this one tract of dirt. I don't even wanna think about what my bait bill is.
> 
> But.......it sho is fun. LoL


You shore have helped our farm!


----------



## lungbuster123

Any of yall offer hog only memberships outside of deer and turkey season? I would love to kill some pigs as well


----------



## benbishop6602

Took the weekend off from hunting this weekend. Picked up my deer at firetower . Really like the size of their ground packs. Everything looked great and I hope to see them again in December. Tough year on bucks in Philomath area?. Seen a ton of deer , just  haven't seen no real good ones taken so far.


----------



## Todd E

Arrow Flinger said:


> You shore have helped our farm!



You haven't gotten any pix of a big boar with any front end damage have ya? 
He got out of his bed at creek fence. I hit him hard twice. 
I keep quiet on what dirt I hunt. Do not need my stuff stolen. Just happens, you know where I'm working on pigs at.


----------



## Todd E

Steven037 said:


> What part of Oglethorpe are you in? We’re on Goose pond and little Goose pond up 77. We’ve trapped 45 so far this year.



Out C'ville RD. 
And 77N past Lloyd Smith


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Todd E said:


> You haven't gotten any pix of a big boar with any front end damage have ya?
> He got out of his bed at creek fence. I hit him hard twice.
> I keep quiet on what dirt I hunt. Do not need my stuff stolen. Just happens, you know where I'm working on pigs at.


No. Haven’t got one of him. I did slam a 250lb boar thanksgiving weekend on the creek just off the fence. I heard the one you hit was huge


----------



## transfixer

I'm guessing the second rut is about to start in OC ?,   if anyone is hunting this week keep us posted,   unfortunately looks like a lot of rain this weekend,  so I'll be staying home,  and too much work to go hunting in the middle of the week right now.


----------



## benbishop6602

Yeah , this weekend weather is rough on the working man's deer hunting !


----------



## Triple C

Headed to OC tomorrow.  Prolly be sitting in the Redneck blind if forecast doesn't change.  Either way...OC with bad weather on a weekend beats a weekend in metro ATL.


----------



## Arrow3

I haven't hunted since Thanksgiving morning.  I'm super thankful for 2 nice bucks but it makes it hard to get out of the bed knowing all I can hunt is does and pigs. 

Thankfully duck season starts back this weekend .


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Had a friend take a nice buck in Clouds Creek yesterday AM.  It was running does.  Maybe 2nd rut kicking in.  Gonna be too wet for me again this weekend.  Gonna take a day off middle of next week and try again.  My trail cams are showing good buck movement mid-day.


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Had a friend take a nice buck in Clouds Creek yesterday AM.  It was running does.  Maybe 2nd rut kicking in.  Gonna be too wet for me again this weekend.  Gonna take a day off middle of next week and try again.  My trail cams are showing good buck movement mid-day.



   I was going to go this weekend until we saw the forecast earlier this week,  our main access road is in pretty bad shape because of loggers,  all this rain this weekend would make it an adventure by itself, just getting in an out of the lease,  if it doesn't quit raining on the weekends I'm going to have to reschedule my workload,  and take a few days off in the middle of the week,  hoping to take my oldest with me next trip though, and he only has weekends off. 

  They're talking 2 inches or more this weekend in the Athens area,  and possibility of sleet and freezing rain.


----------



## transfixer

Arrow3 said:


> I haven't hunted since Thanksgiving morning.  I'm super thankful for 2 nice bucks but it makes it hard to get out of the bed knowing all I can hunt is does and pigs.
> 
> Thankfully duck season starts back this weekend .



  Definitely going to be the weather for Ducks !


----------



## Arrow3

transfixer said:


> Definitely going to be the weather for Ducks !


Not for the 3 plus mile 4 wheeler ride in though ??


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

I haven't been since I killed my buck. Need to go kill a couple does for the freezer but this weekend is going to be way too wet! Hoping for a little better weather next weekend


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Ran down to OC yesterday and got a AM and PM hunt.  Cant hunt this weekend (3rd weekend in a row, killing me).  Saw 4 does and a 4 point buck in the AM and a hog in the PM.  Different properties.  My trailcams, sitting on old scrapes and trails are showing alot of deer movement midday.  Saw several freshened scrapes since the rains, so bucks are still using them to some degree.  Good luck to those getting to hunt this weekend, should be good.


----------



## nix03

If anyone has any openings for a OC club, would you please let me know for the 2018-2019 season. I would like to find a good club that's good for kids and myself.
thanks


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Ran down to OC yesterday and got a AM and PM hunt.  Cant hunt this weekend (3rd weekend in a row, killing me).  Saw 4 does and a 4 point buck in the AM and a hog in the PM.  Different properties.  My trailcams, sitting on old scrapes and trails are showing alot of deer movement midday.  Saw several freshened scrapes since the rains, so bucks are still using them to some degree.  Good luck to those getting to hunt this weekend, should be good.



   I'm about to go stir-crazy with all this rain on the weekends !   Looks like I can't get back up there until the weekend before Christmas,,,  I could try and go this Sunday,  but its not worth the mud bog I'd have to go through to get in there !  They're calling for 1 1/2 to maybe 2 inches of rain for that area tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## Steven037

Nice evening to be in the stand.  Saw several does and a button but they all got a pass since I’ve shot three. Did shoot a nice pig that I dropped off at fire tower tonight. Can’t wait to get some sausage from that one. Sorry I’m not good at posting pics.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Went down this evening. Shot a big donkey headed doe. Saw 5 total, no bucks. 
I'll be back out in the morning to try and get one more doe for the year.


----------



## Steven037

Think I figured out how to post a pic. Pig weighed 187 at Firetower


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Congrats on the doe Addicted...


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Steven037 said:


> Think I figured it out. View attachment 952864



Nice hog... Kill them all.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Got another good size doe this morning. That will just about wrap it up for me


----------



## jbird1

My son and I rode up to Firetower yesterday to pick up some jerky and summer sausage.  We didn't have time to hunt but slipped by camp for a few minutes.  It's been a long time since I've seen the ground that saturated.  We didn't want to leave of course.  We may try and get a couple hunts in between Christmas and New Years...it's a LONG wait until next season.  Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!


----------



## revans4661

Just settled in for my first sit in about a month. Pulled my card and had hogs, turkeys, and numerous deer. A decent amount of daytime movement through yesterday. I want to complain about the wind, but it's finally not raining and I'm in the woods! Hard to believe it's starting to wind down. Feels like we just started...


----------



## Todd E

Wild hogs equal mango habanero brats.
Compliments of The Meat Shed.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Those look tasty!


----------



## Steven037

Son finally got it done this afternoon. First buck. He’s passed a lot and missed out on taking does waiting for a buck to walk out. Not huge but **** proud of him and his buck.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Steven, Congrats to your son on a fine buck.  Always happy to see the young sportsmen getting it done.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Steven, Congrats to your son on a fine buck.  Always happy to see the young sportsmen getting it done.



X2!!!  Congrats to your son and to you for introducing him to a lifetime passion.


----------



## Triple C

A buddy wanted some fresh pork se we went on a pig killing mission this past weekend.  Brooks' buddy brought his 8 yr old son down Saturday afternoon.  Sent them to the south end of property near swamp and told em I would be sitting by the fire pit listening for shots.  Bought 5:15 it was a full-on assualt.  Must have been 5 or 6 rounds fired from his 30-30.  And his dad got in on the action as well.  All in all bought 8 or 9 shots fired within 5 minutes.

Buford Dawg's buddy was hunting across the dirt road on the adjoining property and could hear all the action.  He text'd me and asked if he needed to bring more bullets.   Brooks was bow hunting and whacking them as well.  All in all...5 pigs dead and 3 of em sent to buddy that wanted fresh pork.  Here's a pic of the lil fellar posing with his porker. (Took his orange vest off for photo).


Brooks was whacking and stacking them from another stand.  Shot a huge boar and we sent it home to his buddy that wanted pork.


----------



## Milkman

I notice that the “mature” looking fella is dressed too fancy to be a pall bearer for any pigs. 
You must have been in charge of supper


----------



## Triple C

Milkman said:


> I notice that the “mature” looking fella is dressed too fancy to be a pall bearer for any pigs.
> You must have been in charge of supper



You got that right!  Let them do all the hunting and I did the cooking.  Any of you guys viewed the "Mississippi Roast" thread in Paymaster's...I tried my 1st one Saturday night.  Simply amazing and the easiest recipe in the world.  It ate good.  This was about halfway thru the cook.


----------



## Steven037

I hate pigs.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Those are some good size porkers there.  Those things have pretty much taken over the county.  What area of OC are you in Steven?  We are on the north side, Sandy Cross, Palmetto, Glades and there is not anywhere up that way that doesn't have them in large numbers.


----------



## Steven037

Buford_Dawg said:


> Those are some good size porkers there.  Those things have pretty much taken over the county.  What area of OC are you in Steven?  We are on the north side, Sandy Cross, Palmetto, Glades and there is not anywhere up that way that doesn't have them in large numbers.


We’re up 77 north of Vesta near Sanders BBQ. We’ve got tons of pigs. Trapped about 45 so far. We’re in the process of building a corral style trap to try to get more than 2/3 at a time.


----------



## Arrow3

I went in the woods for the 1st time yesterday afternoon since Thanksgiving morning.  I was mainly looking for ducks but figured I'd stumble across one of these so I took the 308 with me.


----------



## Triple C

Brandon - How long you had that BLR?  Never owned one myself but bought my son one back in 2011 in .308 and love shooting it.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Brandon - How long you had that BLR?  Never owned one myself but bought my son one back in 2011 in .308 and love shooting it.


About 5 years now. Bought it from a coworker.  It's a 1972 Belgium made rifle.  The last year they made them there. I absolutely love it.


----------



## benbishop6602

Have not been hunting since thanksgiving. Going to  try to make it next weekend. That will probably be about it for this season. Seen a lot of deer , but nothing to really get excited about as far as mature bucks go. Really surprised that really no (ZERO) real nice bucks were taken off our lease this season .


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Merry Christmas to all the fellow OC posters on this forum.  Great group of guys. * Appreciate reading all your posts and have learned alot over the years from some of you.  I ran down to my property and got in a couple of hunts on Friday.  Saw a couple of deer and pulled trailcam cards.  Had 3 bucks on camera that had broken G2 or G3s  and one buck that had already lost one side.  All small young bucks. Have not had a shooter buck on camera since 2nd week of November, they pretty much disappeared on me.  Hope to hunt some after Xmas, but rain may keep me from going, not going to fight wet weather this late in the season.


----------



## transfixer

I had hoped to spend most of this week in the woods after tomorrow,  but now I'm so disgusted I may not even go,  supposed to get another 4inches or so of rain over there thurs and Friday,   One of our guys hunted this morning and said the place is a muddy mess.  Its bad when you have a hard time getting in and out of the woods with good mud tires and 4wd.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> *Merry Christmas to all the fellow OC posters on this forum.  Great group of guys. * Appreciate reading all your posts and have learned alot over the years from some of you.  I ran down to my property and got in a couple of hunts on Friday.  Saw a couple of deer and pulled trailcam cards.  Had 3 bucks on camera that had broken G2 or G3s  and one buck that had already lost one side.  All small young bucks. Have not had a shooter buck on camera since 2nd week of November, they pretty much disappeared on me.  Hope to hunt some after Xmas, but rain may keep me from going, not going to fight wet weather this late in the season.



Thx BD and right back at you and all the OC folks that contribute to this great thread!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I created a new message thread for 2019.  Lets move over to that thread and close this one down.  Happy New Year to all my OC friends.


----------

